#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  هو الحب فين ..  .. يا جماعة أنا لسه شايفه هنا من سنتين

## الصعيدي

*المرة دي بقى الموضوع سخن أوي .. بس مش عايزين مشاكل .. اللي يحبنا ما يضربش نار .. ههههههه
تعالوا نشوف الشباب الظراف اللطاف شوشو وتوتي في شوية المشاهد الكوميديكية دي .. 

شوشو خطيب توتي .. لابس البادي الشديد ورايح يزورهم .. هو شهرته شوشو عضلات .. عشان عضلات صوابعه قوية جدا من كتر لعب البلاي ستيشن والأون لاين جيمز بتاعة ابن البلد  .. شامبيون ما فيش كده   .. من أول مايدخل البيت .. ونظراته الإعجاب تنهال عليه من حدب وصوب (يعني من كل حتة)
- الأب والأم في أصوات مختلطة .. أهلاااااان شوشو .. يا ختي كميلة .. والله دمه زي السكر .. ازيك يا شوشو .. من زمان ماشفناكش
- معلش والله يا أونكل .. (يبوس طنط بوسة كبيرة عشان عيب طبعا يبوس أونكل) .. من يوم ما نقلنا في الزمالك والمشوار بقى بعيد .. وانتي عارفة بقى النادي والمشاغل .. مابقاش فيه وقت خالص
- بس ايه الحلاوة دي ياشوشو .. أمور خالص والله
- ميرسي أوي يا تنت 
تدخل توتي .. ومعاها الصينية وعليها البرتقان .. وعينيها ما بتنزلش من على عينيه .. شيك أوي التي شيرت ده يا شوشو .. مخليك جنان .. واد كول مش معقول (مع الاعتذار للزميل العزيز) ..
تقشر له البرتقانة وتأكله بإيديها .. خد دي من توتي
لا والله شبعان .. لسه واكل شيبسي ..
لا .. لا .. والله ما تكسف إيدي .. أمممممممممممه .. خد دي كمان
الله من إيدك زي العسل .. عسل يا توتي 

الساعة الآن .. بعد سنتين

شوشو وتوتي كتبوا كتابهم .. شوية مشاكل طبعا على ترتيبات الفرح .. توتي داخلة ومعاها الصينية وعليها البرتقانة (منتهى الصمود .. صمود البرتقانة طبعا) .. بقاله سنتين بياكل فيها
توتي قشرت له البرتقانة .. وسابته وقامت مقموصة .. 
توتي .. مالك   
مانت كاسفني في وسط أهلى .. إيه يعني 100 ألف جنيه عشان نحجز في الشيراتون .. معقول مستخسرهم فيا كده 
ياتوتي يا حبيبتي .. (بياكل البرتقانة) .. الموضوع مش كده .. انتي عارفة اني ما يفرقش معايا .. بس بابي مصمم نعمل الفرح في المدرعات .. أصل العيلة كلها اتجوزت فيها .. حتى هو عمل فرحه فيها أيام ما كانت عالطوب الاحمر .. دي حاجة عندنا زي ما تقولي كده .. وشها حلو علينا 
معقول .. يعني أفهم من كده انك بتحبني
طبعا يا توتي وما قدرش اعيش من غيرك .. تعالي أقول لك كلمة سر .. 
(بدلال) .. لاااااااااا .. بابا جاي .. اوعى كده

الساعة .. سنة أولى جواز ..

شوشوووووووو .. جبت لك البرتقانة
ايه يا توتي ما قشرتيهاش ليه
إيه يا شوشو .. مالسكينة في الطبق .. قشرها انت المرة دي بقى 
يقشر شوشو .. وياكل

سنة تالتة جواااااااااااااز

يا تفيييييدااااااااااا .. انتي ياولية
فيه ايه .. عايز ايه يا شعباااااااااااان 
فين يا ولية البرتقانة .. أنا خرمان أوي
سلامة الشوف يا شعبان .. انت اتعميت ياراجل .. مانت لسه شايفها في المطبخ وانت بتغسل المواعين
كده يا تفيدة .. مش هتقشريهالي 
أقشرهالك .. لييييييه .. كنت الجارية اللي اشتراهالك ...............

كده نقدر نخش في الموضوع .. ياترى إيه حكاية الحب .. قبل الجواز .. وبعد الجواز
كتير من الأزواج .. والزوجات بالطبع بيشتكوا من فتور العاطفة .. وحالة الهيام والغرام والحب اللي كاااااان .. وان العيشة بينهم بعد الجواز بقت لا تطاق .. 
ومن موقع إسلام أون لاين اقتبست هذا الحوار:

هي تقول: إنه دائمًا خارج المنزل، أكاد أُجن من صمته الأبدي، إنه لم يكن يمل الحديث معي قبل إتمام الزواج، أما الآن فأشعر أنه ينسى لسانه خارج المنزل، أصبح إنسانًا آخر، وجهه إما في الجريدة أو في التلفاز، أشعر بأني على هامش حياته إن كنت على خارطتها في الأساس.
وهو يرد ويقول: زوجتي تغيرت كثيرًا بعد الزواج، تريدنا أن نرجع إلى حالة المراهقة الأولى، تناست أن علينا أعباء لا بد من إنجازها لنلبي ضروريات الأسرة حتى تستمر، أصبح الحديث معها صعبًا؛ فهي تنتهز أي فرصة نتحدث فيها وتحيل الجلسة إلى جلسة نميمة عن أحوال الجيران، وإشاعة أسرارهم، أو الحديث عن صديقاتها وما يتمتعن به من عيش رغد أعجز أنا عن توفيره لها، وينتهي الحديث بمشاجرة ثم الصمت بعدها.
طبعا الصمت .. أو يسيبها في البيت ويخرج مع أصحابه .. أو يقعد على القهوة أو في السايبر .. ويروح وش الفجر .. تقريبا كل واحد منهم عايش حياة منفصلة عن الآخر.

إيه اللي حصل .. الحب راح فين .. هل تبخر .. هل هو موجود بس هم مش حاسين .. هل تتغير صورة الحب من قبل الجواز لما بعده .. الموضوع ده بيفكرني بواحد راجل هندي اشتغلت معاه فترة خارج مصر .. وكنا مرة قاعدين نهزر مع واحد صاحبنا لسه عريس جديد .. وانه بدل ما كان بيكلم أهله كل يوم والتاني في بلدهم .. بقى يكلم مراته ويطنش أهله .. فكنا نقول له .. خلاص ما بقتش تحب أهلك .. ومراتك خطفتك منهم .. الراجل العجوز ده قال كلمة حسيت انها حكمة .. قال ايه:
Love is there .. but action is different
الحب موجود .. لكن العاطفة تختلف .. تجاه الأهل عاطفة وتجاه الزوجة عاطفة من نوع آخر .. طيب لو افترضنا صحة الكلام ده .. هل نقدر نقول ان العاطفة قبل الجواز ليها شكل معين وطبيعة معينة .. وبعد الجواز ليها شكل تاني .. بيتهيألي لو جاوبنا على السؤال ده ممكن نحط ايدنا على جزء كبير من أسباب المشكلة .. عشان توتي تفضل تقشر البرتقانة طول عمرها للمحروس شعبان
بصراحة أنا جه في بالي بعض صور الحب اللي ممكن تكون بين الزوجين في مراحل زواجهم المختلفة .. وهي موجودة في التصويت .. والتصويت متعدد يعني ممكن تختار عدة اختيارات مع بعض .. ولكن الموضوع ده للنقاش .. والاختيارات دي خطرت على بالي .. وأكيد فيه غيرها .. وياريت نخرج من النقاش بأسباب حقيقية وحاجات عملية عشان نقضي على مشكلة ما يسمى بحالة الصمت الزواجي .. أو فتور العاطفة بعد الزواج .. عشان البرتقانة برضه .. تحياتي
*
*محمد عبد السلام*

----------


## بنت مصر

ههههههههههه بجد يا صعيدي انت رهيب
بتعالج المشكلة باسلوب مختلف وجديد وفكاهي جدا
بجد موتني من الضحك على توتي وشوشو وتفيدة وشعبان


واللي عايزة أقوله في الموضوع دا ان العاطفة الجياشة بين الخطيبين طبعا بتتغير بعد الزواج وبتأخذ شكل اخر
ولكن مادام في احترام وفي التزام بألف باء العشرة وآدابها .. فالحياة الزوجية أكيد هتستمر بدون مشاكل
وكمان انا شايفة ان اجتماع دوري وليكن اسبوعي في مكان خارج البيت لمناقشة الامور اللي بيحبها وبيكرهها 
كل طروف ممكن يكون لها دور فعال في علاج كتير من المشاكل  وتلافي حدوثها او تكرارها

وبالمناسبة دي انا كنت قرأت تفسير للاية ( وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة ) ان المودة تقدمت على الرحمة
لان المودة بتكون في أول الزواج وتليها الرحمة عندما يكبر الزوجين فتربطهما علاقة الرحمة ليظل الطرفين حريص على الاخر


شكرا ليك يا صعيدي على الموضوع الرائع وواضح ان الكتابة الساخرة موهبة اصلية في الاسرة 

تقبل كل التحية والتقدير



بسنت

----------


## اسيا

اضحك الله سنك يا صعيدى كما اضحكتنى هههههههههههههههه
منتهى السلاسه والجمال 
احيك على موضوعك الرائع وكتابتك المبهره 
منتهى خفة الدم 
الجميل جدا فى الموصوع هو استخدام الوجوه المعبره فى مكانها الصحيح  

رايى واحد بالنسبه لتوتى وشوشو او شعبان وتفيده 
المشاركه فى كل شىء حتى فى غسيل الاطباق حتى لو لم بغسل الاطباق  ووقف معها يتجاذبوا اطراف الحديث  فلا هى هتتعب من شغل البيت ولا هو هيشتكى من تركها له وبقا ءها فى المطبخ للتنظيف 
وساعتها هى تغسل البرتقانه وهو يقشرها وياكلوها سوا 
صدقنى وعن تجربه عند وجود المشاركه  توجد التضحيه والتفانى وتكبير الدماغ عن صغائر الامور من كلا الطرفين 
ولك تحياتى

----------


## حنـــــان

انا بصراحه متنحه دلوقتى ومش عارفه اكتب حاجه عشان يظهر ساعات العمل الرسمية لمخي خلصت من شويه كده 

بس انا حبيت اقول اني اخترت "كل ما سبق" في التصويت.

شكرا للصعيدي

----------


## سمسمة

ههههههههههههه عسل والله الموضوع دة وخصوصا لما ظهرت الاسماء الحقيقة تفيدا وشعبان :: 
انا من وجهة نظرى ان كل اثنين من قبل الزواج او بمعنى اصح من حيب لايرى الا المميزات فقط فى شريك حياته وتخفى عليه العيوب او يمكن هما اللى بيخبوها او احنا اللى مش شايفنها ، وبالتالى بعد فترة من الزواج كل واحد بيبدأ يكشف عيوب التانى اللى بتبقى بالنسبة له صاعقة ولو كان يعرفها او تعرفها كان جرى وحصل وكان وكل واحد بيبدأ يتربص للتانى اخطاءه لانهم بدأو يقربوا من بعض اكتر وخلاص الفاس وقعت فى الراس يعنى :: 
فلو كل انسان حاول ان يفهم شريك حياته طبيعته وحاولوا انهم يفهموا بعض كويس ويتوقعوا عيوب ويتوقعوا مميزات اكتر 
يعنى مايكونوش متخييلين انهم هيعيشوا بحياة المسلسلات اللى المخرج بينهيها النهاية اللى هيا 
ويمكن يكونوا خلصوا الكلام :: 
الكلام فى كل مكان بيخلص طيب احيانا اتصل بصاحبتى اسلم عليها ومش بنلاقى كلام نقوله هههههههه عشان بنبقى خلصناه فى الكلية
موضوع لذيذ يااستاذ محمد وشكرا لك :f:

----------


## sea_wolf

سكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق الجميل المهم وشكرا لك على عرضك المرح الممتاز 
اما فى  هذا الموضوع فانه طبعا طريقه التعبير عن الحب بتتغير ولكنة الحب يبقى  ويظل ويستمر 
ولو فهم الاثنان حقيقة ذلك ووجدو طريق يعبرون به عن حبهم  ... مثلا قضاء يوم خارج البيت ( بشرط ميكونش عند حماة حد فيهم) او فسحة او ما شابة ستجد رتابه المنزل تغيرت والروتيين اليومى تغير 
والمشكلة هنا ان  شوشو  بيقضى اجازتو الاسبوعيه بيقراء جرايد وينام وكمان توتو  بتنتهز الفرصة علشان ترتب البيت وتنفدو وتمسح وتغسل ..... ههههههههههههه وبكدة بدل ما بنريح فى الاجازة ونغير جو بالعكس المشاكل بتزيد 
ولكن الحب يبقى والتعبير عنه يختلف
شكرا

----------


## الصعيدي

*أشكر كل الإخوة والأخوات الكرام اللي شاركوا في الموضوع .. واسمحوا لي أضيف مداخلة قبل ما نناقش الردود مع بعض ..
طبعا أنا مش متخصص في الأمور دي .. أنا هاتكلم كزوج .. ومن واقع قراءاتي اللي أتاحت لي بعض المعلومات في هذا الجانب ..
لاشك إن الحب تتنوع أشكاله وتتعدد حسب الحالة .. وحسب طبيعة المرحلة .. وحسب الشخص اللي بتحبه كمان .. أضرب لكم مثال .. مش احنا لنا أصدقاء بنحبهم وبيحبونا .. يبقى ليا واحد صديق عمري .. باحبه جدا .. أو واحد اتعرفت عليه في الشغل ولكن باحبه أكتر من غيره .. أو واحدة زميلتي .. لأ .. دي ماينفعش .. ههههههه
طيب ايه معنى الحب ده .. ليه دايما أكلمه في التليفون .. ليه أحب أتفسح معاه .. إيه اللي مخليني أسأل عليه باستمرار وأحس بغيابه وأتألم لآلامه .. مش حب ده وللا إيه .. أكيد ده حب طبعا
ولكن مش عشق .. مش هيام .. مش غرام .. مش بانام الليل احلم بيه .. تصوري يا جماعة إن حالة العشق والهيام والغرام دي بتبقى مرحلة .. مرحلة حلوة .. مرحلة لذيذة .. مرحلة مهمة جدا .. ولكن .. بتنتهي .. وهي غالبا –- لو الواحد ماشي صح طبعا – بتكون من فترة كتب الكتاب لبعد الدخلة بشوية .. الشوية دي نسبية .. عند بعض الناس شهر .. وعند بعضهم سنة .. وعند بعضهم أكتر .. ومش شرط تنتهي تماما .. بيتهيألي لازم هيفضل فيه نسبة منها ولكن هل يختفي الحب .. لأ .. وإنما يتحول لشكل آخر غير شكل العشق والهيام بتاع زمان.
تعالوا ناخد الاقتباس ده من موقع إسلام أون لاين:
إن الذي جعل تصور بعض الناس للحياة الزوجية أنها العشق والهيام ، والرومانسية الحالمة بكافة أشكالها وفنونها ، والحصان الأبيض ، والبساط السحري .... الخ ، الذي جعل تصور الناس للحياة الزوجية بهذا الشكل هو الإعلام الغربي والغربي – يعني العربي الذي أصبح في صورة الغربي – ، حيث تتنافس وسائل الإعلام في تصوير أنه لا يمكن للمرأة أن تتحمل زوجا لا تحبه إلى درجة الهيام والعشق ، ولا يمكن أن تبقى ساعة مع زوج لا ( تموت فيه ) كما يقولون ..... وفي المقابل تصور وسائل الإعلام للرجل ، أنه لا يمكن له البقاء مع امرأة لا تجتمع فيها أعلى مواصفات الجمال مع أرقى مواصفات الأدب ، مع غاية مواصفات الأنوثة ، إضافة إلى تملكها لقلب زوجها ، كيف تعيش يا حبيبي مع امرأة لا تعشقها كعشق قيس لليلى ؟؟!! إما أن تملك قلبك حتى الثمالة ، أو النساء غيرها كثير .. انتهى

طيب أمال شكل الحب بيبقى إيه بعد الجواز .. وإيه العناصر التي لو توافرت في الحياة الزوجية تكفل لها الاستمرارية والمودة والرحمة .. وتفضل العاطفة بين الزوجين موجودة .. خلينا نشوف مع بعض .. تحياتي.*

----------


## أنفـــــال

لي عودة يا صعيدي!!
مجرد تسجيل اعجاب بتوتو و شوشو  :: 
أنفال

----------


## أمة الله

*لى عوده اناكمان عشان بس اكون فايقه لك لأنى كنت سهرانه بالليل لحد الساعه 2 باقشر برتقان لجوزى  لما افوق هارد عليك لأن انت و موضوعاتك يلزمها حد فايق 24 قيراط * *مع خالص إحترامى*

----------


## سـلـوى

استااذى الفاضل القدير محمد

حفظك الله دائما على مواضيعك الرائعة و التى تجبر القارئ على قرائتها لاسلوبها و مضمونها 

صحيح انا لسة صغيرة و مطلعتش من البيضة زى ما بيقولوا بس انا رخمة زى ما قلت لحضرتك قبل كدة و هقول راىى فاسمحلى  ::  

انا شايفة ان اختلاف الحب و المعاملة قبل و بعد الزواج بترجع الى عاملين اولهم ( التربية و النشئة لكل من الشاب و الفتاة) ثانيا (فترة الخطوبة)

بالنسبة للاولى يجب على الفتاة ان تتعلم من سن مناسب ان تتحمل المسؤلية و ان تكون عندها القدرة على التجمع بين شغل البيت و الاهتمام بنفسها و لكن ليس بدرجة ابدا االمنظرة زى توتى و شوشو و كذلك بالنسبة للشاب بان يتعلم تحمل المسؤلية منذ الصغر و ان يحمدوا ربهم على كل شئ دى مهمة جدااااااا



ثانيا الخطوبة : و دى انا بعتبرها الاساس بجد و مهمة جدااااااااا لان المفروض من خلالها يتمم التوافق بين الطرفين و لو الخطوبة مرت و مفيش مشاكل او اختلافات اكيد هيكون الاختلافات بعد الزواج 
لان وقتها الخطوبة هتكون بالنسبة لهم حياة مرهبة حب و غزل و فسح و اكل (و زى ما قلت دى اهم حاجة  :Frown:  ) دون النظر الى المشاكل الاساسية و دون ظهور عيوب كل فرد

طبعا مفيش انسان خالى من العيوب بس لازم تعرف عيوب اللى امامك كويس علشان توافق حبك معاة و تقدر تفهمة و تتعامل معاة و تكون الخطوبة بداية للمشاركة فى حل المشاكل معا و التعامل بصراحة و بالتالى اكيد الحب هيستمر

و غير كدة احيانا وسيلة الارتباط بتكون خطا يعنى بيكونوا عارفين بعضهم قبل الارتباط و بيمشوا مع بعض و كدة بيغضبوا ربنا فبيكون عقاب من الله بان يبكون زواج غير مبارك

فاكيد لو كل واحد من الطرفين بيراعى ربنا و بيفهم اللى امامة و بتيعامل معاة بصدق و صراحة بالتالى هيستمر الحب لانة هيكون السفينة التى تجعلهم يبحروا فى مشاكلهم و يرسوا الى الجنة باذن الله

اتمنى اكون وصلت مفهومى و راىى صح


 ::  اكيد طبعا مرغتش ابدااااااااااا ::  

تقبل تيحاتى و تقديرى الدائم لحضرتك و لمواضيعك

----------


## فاضــل

سؤال عويص .. بل أسئلة عويصة 

و لكنها يسيرة لمن يسرها الله له

هل القضية تتلخص في الحب سواء وجوده أو عدمه ؟ أم أنها تتعدى الحب (في حال وجوده) إلى كيفية التعبير عنه؟

لو اختصرنا القضية في هذين السؤالين لكنا كمن يحاول الوصول إلى ورقة على فرع شجرة دون أن يمر بالجذع ثم الفرع

القضية تسبق تلك المرحلة بكثير

كنت قد وضعت ردا على موضوع قديم أرى أنه يفيد كمددخل لتحديد أركان القضية و بيان الخلفيات الكامنة وراءها أورده هنا مع بعض التصرف ليلائم مقتضى الحال و من ثم ندلف إلى الإجابة على الأسئلة المطروحة

............................................

لن أبدأ بتناول الموضوع من آخر مراحله و هي مرحلة ما بعد الزواج  فهي مرحلة تقترن في أذهاننا دائما "بالحقوق" و تلك في حد ذاتها إشكالية كبرى سنعرض لها في حينها

بداية أقول أن كل رجل هو حالة خاصة كما هي كل امرأة .. حالة خاصة .. و القواعد العامة تكون من قبيل حصر الأفكار فقط و ليس تطبيقها تطبيقا جائرا على إطلاقها ..

فما يجذب رجل قد لا يجذب آخر .. و ما ينفر رجل قد لا ينفر آخر .. و كذلك المرأة

كذلك ما يستطيع رجل تحمله قد لا يستطيع تحمله رجل آخر .. و كذلك المرأة

و ما يستطيع رجل التعايش معه قد يشكل بالنسبة لآخر مستحيلا .. و كذلك المرأة

و هكذا

موضوع السؤال يبدأ قبل الزواج بكثير

ما هي نظرة كل من المرأة و الرجل لمؤسسة الزواج؟

ما هي تصوراتنا عن "القفص الذهبي" ؟

فلنراجع رصيد تصوراتنا .. و توقعاتنا المرجوة من الزواج ليسهل علينا فهم ما يحدث بعد الزواج

الزواج هو الاستقرار ..هو النعيم المقيم .. هو حالة من السعادة ترفرف على بيت بني بطوبة من فضة و طوبة من ذهب سبقته فترة خطوبة تسابق فيها كل طرف على إبراز أفضل ما عنده فساهم ذلك في تأصيل فكرة البيت السعيد الهانيء الذي تغمره السعادة و ترفرف عليه الطمأنينة ..

الزوج ( المفترض) يرى في امرأته أنثى كاملة و "رجل كامل" أيضا !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

أنثى وقتما يتطلب الأمر وجود الأنثى .. و رجل حينما يتطلب الأمر تحمل المسئولية !!


الرجل يريد امرأة سهلة بسيطة مرحة حنونة تهتم لما يهمه .. و تغتم لما يغمه 

يريدها مثقفة حين يتعلق الأمر بالنقاش .. و ير يدها سهلة حين يتعلق الأمر بالجدال و المراء .. و يختلط الأمر على بعض النساء فيتخيلن أن النقاش لابد و أن ينتهي بانتصار رأيهن حتى يشعرن بذواتهن و يفرضن شخصيتهن .. و ينسين أو يتناسين أنه في كثير من الأحيان ينحرف مسار النقاش من المسار الإبتدائي إلى مسارات أخرى لا تنتهي أبدا بالاتفاق .. و الوفاق .. و إنما بالخلاف .. و الشقاق ( و بعض الرجال يفعل ذلك أيضا )

الرجل يريد امرأة تهتم براحته الشخصية .. و تتفهم خصوصياته .. و تشاركه ميوله و اهتماماته .. و تدفعه لتحقيق ذاته التي يرى هو أن في تحقيقها نجاح لزوجته و مؤسسة أسرته و ليس فقط نجاحا شخصيا له

الرجل يريد امرأة تحب أهله و تحترمهم و تصل ودهم .. أو على الأقل تتركه هو يصلهم 

الرجل يريد امرأة تشكر في النعماء و تصبر في الضراء .. و لا تفشي أسرار بيتها و لا خصوصياته

هذا عن الرجل فماذا عن المرأة ؟ ماذا تريد .. و ماذا تتوقع

المرأة تريد رجلا قويا .. جريئا .. لا يهاب الصعاب و المسئولية .. و لكنه مع ذلك قادر على أن يحتويها بعطفه و حنانه

تريد رجلا يتذكر يوم مولدها .. و يوم خطبتها .. و يوم عقد قرانهما .. و يوم انجاب أول أطفالهما .. و يا حبذا لو قرن كل ذكرى من هؤلاء بهدية 

تريد رجلا يتفهم حاجاتها النفسية ..و يصبر على أحوالها البيولوجية

تريد رجلا يشعرها أنه عالمه .. و ليس له عوالم أخرى .. تمتلكه .. و لا يمتلكه أحد غيرها .. أو حتى يفكر في ذلك .. حتى لو كان أقرب الأقربين إليه ... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

تريد رجلا يشترى لها ما تريد و قتما تريد .. فهو مسئول عن الإنفاق

تريد رجلا ينظر لها فقط و لا ينظر لغيرها

تريد رجلا تعجبه هي فقط و لا ينبغي له أن تعجبه غيرها

و هنا تختلط التوقعات بالأمنيات دون أن ننتبه

نخلط بين ما هو واقع .. و ما هو مثالي

بين ما نستطيع تحقيقه .. و بين ما نتمنى وقوعه

و ينسى كل منهما أن الزواج مؤسسة من طرفين .. أو شركة من مساهمين .. يصعب تحديد نسبة مساهمة كل منهما حتى يتم تقسيم الأرباح و الخسائر بنسبة محسوبة

حتى إذا ما تم الزواج مغلفا بالأمنيات الطيبة .. و الطموحات العالية .. و التوقعات السامية .. و قعت الواقعة

تصادمت النظرية .. بالتطبيق

تقاطعت الأمنيات .. بالوقائع

راحت السكرة .. و جاءت الفكرة

لم يجد كل منهما في الآخر ما كان يأمله .. أو بالأحرى ما كان يتوقعه .. أو بشكل أكثر "معقولية" .. ما كان يتمناه

و هنا يبدأ الحساب .. و البحث عن مكان الخطأ ؟ أكان في التوقعات .. أم الأمنيات ؟

و يأخذ كل طرف في إلقاء اللوم على الاخر ..

و في خضم الحساب و المساءلة ينسى كل منهما أنه دخل العلاقة برصيد مسبق من "الأمنيات" و معظم هذه الأمنيات حل محل ما كان ينبغي من " التوقعات" 

فالتوقعات تبنى على حقائق و تقديرات .. في حين أن الأمنيات تنسج من أوهام ..و تخيلات

لذا يرى كل منهما في الآخر ما لم يكن يراه قبلا.. و يأخذ كل طرف في الإيحاء لنفسه أن الآخر قد خدعه فيما مضى بالتظاهر بما لم يكن حقيقة.. و يأخذ الإحساس بالخديعة يتعمق و يتغلغل دون أن يوقفه أحد حتى يسيطر .. و عندما يتحقق له ذلك يجد كل منهما الرتابة و الملل و الفتور قد تسلل إلى حياتهما .. و هما يتساءلان من أين أتوا ؟ كالذي يلبس النظارة و هو لا يدري أنه يلبسها و يأخذ في البحث عنها .. حتى ينبهه أحد ممن يهتمون بالملاحظة أنه يلبسها .. 

و هنا يصل كل منهما إلى عقدة الحقوق

فقبل ذلك كان الذي يحكم العلاقة هو منطق " و لهن مثل الذي عليهن ((( بالمعروف))) 

"و المعروف" معروف لا يحتمل التراشق بالمطالبة بالحقوق كما لا يحتمل أيضا التذكير بالواجبات 

أما الآن فيتحول منطق العلاقة إلى "حقي" و "حقك" 

و عندما يصل الأمر إلى هذا الحد .. فعن المعروف لا تسل

فالأمر لا يخلو من التقصير .. و من الإهمال أحيانا..

و لكن من من البشر يستطيع أن يتجنب التقصير دائما ؟

من من البشر يستطيع المثالية دائما؟

لذا فطبيعة كل منهما و استعداده لتقبل طباع الآخر و فهمها و التعايش معها هو الذي سيحكم في النهاية إلى أين ستكون النهاية .. و أين سينتهي المصير

و أرجع إلى البداية .. فينبغي التفرقة بين التوقعات .. و الأمنيات

و قلائل فقط هم الذين يستطيعون تحويل الأمنيات إلى توقعات .. و التمنيات إلى وقائع .. بسعة الأفق و الصبر .. و ابتغاء الأجر

" و من آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها و جعل بينكم مودة و رحمة "

المودة كلنا يعرفها 

فماذا عن الرحمة؟

معظم العلماء قالوا إنها التنازل عن الحقوق لتسير مركب الزوجية .. ابتغاء ما عند الله من الأجر ( و التنازل إنما يكون من طرفين و ليس من طرف واحد و دققوا النظر في لفظ "بينكم" )

..................................................  .....

و الآن بعد أن وقعت الواقعة   ::   و رفضت توتي تقشير البرتقالة لشوشو   ::   فما العمل؟  :Confused:  

هل الحل  يكمن في توجيه النصائح المحفوظة عن ظهر قلب مثل أن يفعّل كل منهما سلاح الهدية أو الاهتمام بالمظهر أو بالعطور أو ما إلى ذلك؟ 
لو كان الأمر بهذه البساطة لحلت المشكلة قبل أن تكون مشكلة و لكن الأمر أعقد من ذلك

ساحاول على طريقة محترفي التسويق ' تسويق الفكرة' على هيئة اسئلة متدرجة و لابد من الإجابة بصدق حتى تصل إلى النتيجة المنطقية و المطلوبة في الوقت نفسه .. أما المغالطة فستنكشف بالتأكيد عند أول محاولة للتملص من الإجابة الصحيحة و الصادقة

ليسال كل طرف منهما نفسه بامانة

هل فعلا هو يحب الطرف الآخر؟

الإجابة إما بنعم .. أو ........

في حالة الإجابة بنعم : هل تجد أي غضاضة أو صعوبة في التصريح بهذا الحب؟
(أما في حالة الإجابة الأخرى فينبغي التفكير في اسئلة أخرى منها على سبيل المثال : ما هو رقم المحمول الخاص بالمأذون؟)
الإجابة إما بنعم .. أو .. لا

في حال الإجابة بنعم : هل سبق لك و أن فكرت في سبب صعوبة التصريح بهذا الحب؟
(في حال الإجابة الأخرى -بلا- : إذا لماذا لا تصرح؟)

نعم فكرت: إذا فهل وصلت إلى نتيجة؟
لا لم أفكر: ترى لماذا؟

نعم وصلت إلى نتيجة: فما هي؟
لا لم اصل إلى اي شيء

هو :تهملني - مشغولة عني بأشياء أخرى حتى و لو كانت الأولاد - تفضل أهلها على أهلي و تجذبني نحوهم و تعزلني عن أهلي و أجد صعوبة في مواجهتها بهذا الأمر- لا تتنازل عن رايها حتى و لو تبين خطؤه (العناد للعناد) - لها بعض الطباع الشخصية التي تزعجني و لا تريد الاستغناء عنها ..... هذه أمثلة لما يدور في ذهنه 

هي: يهتم بنفسه فقط و لا يعيرني اهتماما - أنانيته تغلبه في بعض الأمور سواء كانت خاصة أم عامة - يقدم أهله على أهلي رغم استثقالي لهم - بخيل سواء في المادة أو في العواطف - لا يستطيع مغالبة النوم رغم أني أقضي الليالي الطوال أتملي في محياه - هذه أمثلة لما قد يدور في ذهنها

إذا لم يصل أحدهما أو كلاهما إلى شيء فمعنى ذلك أن تيار و دوامة الحياة شديدة بالقدر الذي يجرفهما بعيدا عن نفسيهما فهما محتاجان لهدنة أو فترة راحة فقط يستعيدان فيها نفسيهما

بعد أن وصلت إلى هذه النتيجة هل فعلت شيئا حيالها؟
هو : نعم  نصحتها كثيرا و لم تستجب .. هي : كنت كمن يؤذن في مالطة

هل اخترت الأسلوب الذي يعبر عن حبك لها (أو حبك له) عندما طلبت منها (منه) ما طلبت؟

هو (أو هي) : و هل هناك اسلوب يعبر عن الحب حتى في الطلب؟
بالطبع .. و لكن لا نعرفه .. و إن عرفناه فلا نستعمله

فما هو؟

انظر لنفسك جيدا .. و انظر لما تريد جيدا .. فما أهمية نفسك لك .. و ما أهمية ما تريده في تقديرك أنت و عنما ترى ذلك جيدا ضع نفسك مكان الطرف الآخر و انظر إلى قدر نفسه و رغباته أمام نفسه و ساعتها ربما تستطيع إحسان تقدير الأمر

سؤال جوهري

هل تؤمن (تؤمنين) فعلا  لا قولا بأن الحب عطاء؟

نعم : فلم لا تعطي
لا: فلم يشغلك الأمر حتى هذه اللحظة

هل الفعل يعتبر تعبيرا عن الحب أم لابد من القول؟
من الحقائق التي لا ينبغي المغالطة بشأنها أن الأفعال صوتها أعلى من الأقوال .. فالرجال بطبيعتهم يميلون إلى الفعل في حين أن النساء بطبيعتهن يملن إلى القول

هل هناك تعارض بين الطبيعتين؟

لا .. و إنما التعارض يكمن في أذهاننا نحن

هل يمكن أن تتغير طبيعة الرجل و يصبح أكثر تعبيرا بالأقوال و أكثر قبولا للتعبير بالأفعال من طرفها - و كذلك المرأة أن تصبح أكثر تعبيرا بالأفعال و أكثر قبولا للتعبير بها من طرفه؟

نعم .. و ببساطة عندما نفهم أن الطباع مختلفة 

و أن علاج اختلاف الطباع يكون بمحاولة تهذيبها .. و ليس كسرها

فما هي أفعل السبل لتهذيب الطباع؟

إنما العلم بالتعلم .. و الحلم بالتحلم

و العلم سبق الحلم .. لذا لابد من العلم أولا حتى يتحقق الحلم

إجابات اختبرت صدقها و مصداقيتها بنفسي فصدقتني (بفتح الدال) لما صدقتها (بفتح الدال وسكون القاف)


و لعل في تلك الإجابات ما يفيد

شكرا جزيلا يا محمد على أن منحتني الفرصة للتعبير عن بعض تجاربي الشخصية (الناجحة بحمد الله) من خلال تلك الأسئلة

----------


## الصعيدي

*وبعدين يا فاضل .. هاقعد أذاكر كل ده .. حرام عليييييييييييييك .. ههههههههه .. أنا بصراحة مبسوط جدا من مشاركتك .. أحب أسمع رأيك دايما في المواضيع دي .. وأشكرك جدا على تثبيتك للموضوع .. وخلينا شوية مع المشاركات سوا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تسجيل حضور
وتصويت فى الخانة الأخيرة
وإن شاء الله لى عودة قريبة للمشاركة
 ::

----------


## أمة الله

*الأستاذ المحترم محمد* 
*تحياتى لك و لموضوعاتك دلوقتى انا فايقه و ممكن اتكلم معاك و اقول ردى بدى اقول ان الزوجه الشاطره هى اللى تخلى الحب يدوم و لو بعد 100 سنه جواز لحد دلوقت جوزى بيصحى من نومه على فنجان نسكافيه و برتقانه او كابتشينو و برتقانه ههههههههههه*
*باهزر معاك انا اعتقد انه الست هى اللى عليها العامل الكبير لأنها هى عامود البيت مهما كان الراجل بيرجع من شغله تعبان و تهقان و هى عليها انها توفر المناخ الصحى للحب حتى لو كانت هى كمان بتشتغل واجب عليها انه توفر الراحه و السعادة لجوزها مش هافشر عليكم و اقول انى كل يوم باكل جوزى البرتقان فى بقه بس لازم يكون فى ايام لينا احنا بس حتى لو يوم فى الأسبوع مش شرط يكون كلام حب و هيام و الذى منه لأ ممكن تكون مناقشات فى موضوعات مهمه سياسيه او دينيه او نشوف فيلم ولا حاجه ضرورى يكون فيه حوار و تجديد فى الحياة و ده لصالح الطرفين صدقونى نفسيا و اجتماعيا و صحيا* 
*و فى إنتظار تعليقاتكم*

----------


## الصعيدي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت مصر
					
				
ههههههههههه بجد يا صعيدي انت رهيب .. بتعالج المشكلة باسلوب مختلف وجديد وفكاهي جدا .. بجد موتني من الضحك على توتي وشوشو وتفيدة وشعبان


الغالية بسنت .. أشكرك جدا على مشاركتك .. وعلى ذوقك .. شكرا جزيلا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت مصر
					
				
واللي عايزة أقوله في الموضوع دا ان العاطفة الجياشة بين الخطيبين طبعا بتتغير بعد الزواج وبتأخذ شكل اخر ولكن مادام فيه احترام وفي التزام بألف باء العشرة وآدابها .. فالحياة الزوجية أكيد هتستمر بدون مشاكل


جميل جدا .. عشان هنجمع الأسباب دي مع بعضها ان شاء الله :
1. الاحترام المتبادل
2. الالتزام بألف باء العشرة وآدابها






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت مصر
					
				
وكمان انا شايفة ان اجتماع دوري وليكن اسبوعي في مكان خارج البيت لمناقشة الامور اللي بيحبها وبيكرهها كل طروف ممكن يكون لها دور فعال في علاج كتير من المشاكل  وتلافي حدوثها او تكرارها


3. اجتماع دوري وليكن أسبوعي .. اقتراح جميل






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت مصر
					
				
وبالمناسبة دي انا كنت قرأت تفسير للاية ( وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة ) ان المودة تقدمت على الرحمة لان المودة بتكون في أول الزواج وتليها الرحمة عندما يكبر الزوجين فتربطهما علاقة الرحمة ليظل الطرفين حريص على الاخر


تفسير جميل جدا .. والحرص لازم يكون متبادل بين الطرفين .. مش مسئولة طرف واحد






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت مصر
					
				
شكرا ليك يا صعيدي على الموضوع الرائع وواضح ان الكتابة الساخرة موهبة اصلية في الاسرة .. تقبل كل التحية والتقدير


أشكرك يا بسنت على إفاداتك القيمة .. بارك الله فيك*

----------


## الصعيدي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسيا
					
				
اضحك الله سنك يا صعيدى كما اضحكتنى هههههههههههههههه
منتهى السلاسه والجمال 
احيك على موضوعك الرائع وكتابتك المبهره 
منتهى خفة الدم 
الجميل جدا فى الموصوع هو استخدام الوجوه المعبره فى مكانها الصحيح  


أشكرك جدا يا آسيا على مشاركتك .. ومجاملتك الرقيقة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسيا
					
				
رايى واحد بالنسبه لتوتى وشوشو او شعبان وتفيده 
المشاركه فى كل شىء حتى فى غسيل الاطباق حتى لو لم بغسل الاطباق  ووقف معها يتجاذبوا اطراف الحديث  فلا هى هتتعب من شغل البيت ولا هو هيشتكى من تركها له وبقا ءها فى المطبخ للتنظيف 
وساعتها هى تغسل البرتقانه وهو يقشرها وياكلوها سوا 
صدقنى وعن تجربه عند وجود المشاركه  توجد التضحيه والتفانى وتكبير الدماغ عن صغائر الامور من كلا الطرفين 
ولك تحياتى


مشاركة هامة وجميلة جدا .. أهم حاجة الحلول العملية .. يبقى هنا إضافة على التلاتة اللي قالتهم بسنت :
4. المشاركة في عمل البيت .. غسل الأطباق على سبيل المثال

أشكرك جدا يا آسيا على حضورك وياريت تفضلي معنا لنهاية الموضوع .. وتقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## مامتكم

شحيبر 
سئل شحيبر فى فترة الخطوبة  هل تحب عروستك فرد بثقة ووله وشوق جدا جدا جدا أمال هاتجوزها ليه
بعد كتب الكتاب نفس السؤال
فرد بدون تردد طبعا
يوم الصباحية نفس السؤال
سكت قليلا ثم قال آه أكيد
بعد سنة
فكر كثيرا وقال بتردد وليه لأ لازم أحبها
بعد 5 سنوات
ماتشوفلنا سيرة تانية بدل الغم اللى هتقلب علينا المواجع فيه
بعد 10 سنوات
شمر أكمامه وهم بأن يضرب سائله وتحول إلى اللنبى وجعر حب إيه اللى انت جاى تقول عليه إنت عارف قبله معنى الحب إيه
بعد 15 سنة
أخرج من محفظته ورقة نتيجة مهترئة طبقها كتذكرة هروين يشمها كلما شعر بالقهر كتب فيها



> سئل أعرابى كيف حبك لزوجتك فقال :لو أنها مدت يدها يوما تداعب شعيرات فى صدرى لتمنيت أن جرة من السقف وقعت فكسرت يدها وصدرى


[quote]
بعد عشرين سنة
أدينا بنربى العيال زى ماتقول كده إتعودنا على بعض
بعد 25 سنة
كان المفروض أخرج بعد ثلاث أرباع المدة لحسن السير والسلوك لكن قضيت المدة كاملة
بعد 30 سنة
تعرف والله أصبحت بالنسبة لى زى الإدمان مش حاسس بالحب اللى بتقول عليه لكن ماأقدرش أستغنى عنها
ثم يأتى السؤال بعد أن يواريها الثرى
مالك هتموت نفسك عليها ليه ؟مش دى اللى كانت كابسة على نفسك فيرد
تعرف والله أول مرة أكتشف إنى كنت طول الفترة اللى فاتت باحبها بس مش عارف أعبر عن الحب ده أو أعيشه ثم يلفظ أنفاسه حتى يلحق بها ليعيشو الحب بس فى مكان تانى أدعو الله أن يكون الجنة 

بالتأكيد لى عودة لتقديم المذكرة التفسيرية لكلامى ده بس ده كده فتح باب يعنى طبعا أنا بأعبر من وجهة نظر الزوجة

----------


## sea_wolf

اعتقد كلام ماما عن  درسة وقراءة وممارسة كمان يعنى خبرة 
وهو دة الحب الى مسمعتش عليه ....................

----------


## nour2005

اخويا الكريم محمد 

موضوعك ده وزي كل مواضيعك يطرح فيها مشكلة اجتماعية بيعاني منها اكثر الازواج وهي برود العاطفة وقلة اهتمام احدهما بالاخر بعد الزواج بينما في فترة الخطوبة كل واحد منهما يظهر للاخر الاهتمام والمحبة والتكريم 

عادة في فترة الخطوبة كل منهما يمثل ويتصنع في التعبير عن مشاعره للاخر وانا والله بستغرب ازاي اثنين كانا يعشقان بعضهما قبل الزواج وتزوجا عن حب وبمجرد زواجهما تبدا الخلافات بينهما وتصبح قصتهما على لسان الناس وقد يصلان احيانا لابغض الحلال

اخي محمد انا من خلال تجربتي متغيرش حاجة تقريبا من الاهتمام والود والاحترام اللي كان بيني وبين زوجي في فترة الخطوبة يمكن لان الود والرحمة لسا موجودين بسبب المبادىء المعتمدة منذ بدء الخطوبة وهي الاحترام  والاهتمام والرحمة يعني بعد الزواج لو كانت هيا تعبانة ومش قادرة تقشر له البرتقالة مفيش مانع ان هوا يقشرها وهيا طبعا حتقدر له التصرف ده وحيكبر فعينها وبكده حتتشجع وتقدمله المرة التانية البرتقالة والتفاحة وكل حاجة هوا عاوزها 

يعني اللي انا بقصده حضرتك ان الزوج والزوجة ميفرقوش بين بعض مين اللي حيقشر البرتقال للتاني المهم ان واحد يقوم بالمبادرة ويحطوا فبالهم ان حياتهم مع بعض لازم تستمر بالرحمة والمحبة وقصدي هنا ليس الحب الجامح الذي كان يربطهما ايام الخطوبة بل المودة والعشرة والمعروف اللي بينهم وحاجات تانية زي الاولاد .اتمنى اخي ان اكون قد تناولت النقاط المعدة للشرح لهذا الموضوع اللي حقيقي لذيذ وجميل والمطروح بطريقة تدخل القلب على طول 
وتحياتي لشوشو وتوتي

----------


## الصعيدي

> انا بصراحه متنحه دلوقتى ومش عارفه اكتب حاجه عشان يظهر ساعات العمل الرسمية لمخي خلصت من شويه كده 
> 
> بس انا حبيت اقول اني اخترت "كل ما سبق" في التصويت.
> 
> شكرا للصعيدي


*هو بيشتغل من كام لكام يا نونا ..  .. على العموم اختيارك هو اختيار الأغلبية .. يعني موافقووووووووووووون .. تحياتي .. بس ياريت تفضلي معنا*

----------


## الصعيدي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمسمة
					
				
ههههههههههههه عسل والله الموضوع دة وخصوصا لما ظهرت الاسماء الحقيقة تفيدا وشعبان


شكرا يا سمسمة على حضورك الجميل .. وياريت تخلي معانا برضه في مواضيع درس السبت على قاعة لقاءات في حب الله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمسمة
					
				
انا من وجهة نظرى ان كل اثنين من قبل الزواج او بمعنى اصح من حيب لايرى الا المميزات فقط فى شريك حياته وتخفى عليه العيوب او يمكن هما اللى بيخبوها او احنا اللى مش شايفنها ، وبالتالى بعد فترة من الزواج كل واحد بيبدأ يكشف عيوب التانى اللى بتبقى بالنسبة له صاعقة ولو كان يعرفها او تعرفها كان جرى وحصل وكان وكل واحد بيبدأ يتربص للتانى اخطاءه لانهم بدأو يقربوا من بعض اكتر وخلاص الفاس وقعت فى الراس يعنى


كلام جميل جدا يا سمسمة .. وحطيتي ايدك على نقطة في غاية الأهمية .. لو تفتكري ده اللي اتكلمنا عنه في موضوع فترة الخطوبة .. وأهمية انها تبقى فترة للتعارف العقلي .. مش يغرقوا لشوشتهم في الحب والغرام وما حدش يدرس شخصية شريك المستقبل .. وبالتالي تغطي الحالة دي على العيوب .. أو عدم التوافق .. وتظهر الحاجات دي بعد ما الفاس تقع في الراس (بيتهيألي كانت دي كلمتك هناك برضه .. هههههههه) 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمسمة
					
				
فلو كل انسان حاول ان يفهم شريك حياته طبيعته وحاولوا انهم يفهموا بعض كويس ويتوقعوا عيوب ويتوقعوا مميزات اكتر 
يعنى مايكونوش متخييلين انهم هيعيشوا بحياة المسلسلات اللى المخرج بينهيها النهاية اللى هيا ويمكن يكونوا خلصوا الكلام
الكلام فى كل مكان بيخلص طيب احيانا اتصل بصاحبتى اسلم عليها ومش بنلاقى كلام نقوله هههههههه عشان بنبقى خلصناه فى الكلية


ودي برضه نقطة جميلة جدا .. تصوري اتكلموا عنها في الدرس برضه .. الأستاذ قال .. مهم جدا تبقى كل حاجة في وقتها .. عشان في المرحلة اللي بعدها نلاقي حاجة نعملها .. لكن لو واحد فرغ كل شحنته العاطفية .. ما هي العاطفة دي شحنة برضه .. لو فرغها بدري .. فعلا هييجي للوقت اللي محتاج فعلا للعاطفة دي ميلاقيش حاجة يعملها .. ما يلاقيش جديد يضيفه .. يحس بالملل .. وهو أصلا اللي تسبب في الملل ده لما استعجل وما قدرش يراعي التدرج المطلوب في مراحل الزواج .. وجميل مثال الكلية ده .. بس تصوري بقى الكلية أربع سنين ويخلصوا .. أما الجواز تأبيدة .. وياعالم هتخلص وللا لأ .. هههههههههه .. 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سمسمة
					
				
موضوع لذيذ يااستاذ محمد وشكرا لك


أسعدتينا يا سمسمة بحضورك .. وألف شكر*

----------


## nour2005

اخي الفاضل محمد عبد السلام

كتبت مشاركتي ولسا كنت حابعتها انقطعت الكهرباء 

ودلوقت حرجع اكتب من تاني

انا مش بتافف ولكن ببرر تاخيري في الرد على موضوع جميل وواقعي ولذيذ خصوصا ان ابطاله شوشو وتوتي

اولا من خلال خبرتي بقول ان الخطيبين ومش كلهم طبعا فبداية علاقتهم وقبل ما يصبحوا زوجين مفيش في حياتهم مسؤؤليات ولا تعب ولا هم ولا غم عشان كده بيتصرفوا مع بعض بكل لياقة وكل واحد منهم بيدلل التاني 

اما بعد الزواج ومع كبر المسؤؤليات والرتابة المسؤؤل عنها الزوجين بتبرد العاطفة 
وبتبتدي المشاكل وبيبتدي الخناق والقاء كل واحد على الاخر اللوم بتقصيره وتغيره

بالنسبة لي انا اخترت التصويت لصالح الخيار الثاني فمن خبرتي بقول انه ومنذ ايام الخطوبة على الشريكين ان يشعرا ببعضهما ويكون مبداهما في التعامل قائم على العطاء والتقدير والاحترام 

ممكن وكثيرا ما يحصل تقصير من احد الطرفين في اسعاد الاخر وتقديره ولكن عن غير قصد لان الحياة الزوجية مسؤؤلية كبيرة ملقاة على عاتقهما معا وخاصة على الزوجة التي تحمل عبء تربية الاولاد والقيام بالاعمال المنزلية وعملها اذا كانت تعمل خارج المنزل 

فليس غريبا ان يقشر هو البرتقالة بدلا عنها ولا يعتبر هذا انتقاصا لحقه فهي انسان تتعب والرحمة مطلوبة وتاكد اخي الصعيدي لو قام هو بعمل هو بالاصل من واجباتها لكبر في عينها ولتجدد الحب بينهما 

اما بالنسبة للحب الجامح ايام الخطوبة فانه لا ينتهي بعد الزواج بل يسمى ويكبر فيصبح محبة وصداقة وعشرة يستحيل بوجودها ان يبتعدا عن بعضهما 

اذن الاحترام والتقدير والشعور بالاخر برايي هي افضل المبادىء التي على الخطيبين ومن بعدها الزوجين النجاح في حياتهما

دي خبرة عشرين سنة زواج يابني ههههههههههههههههه 

تحياتي لحضرتك ولشوشو وتوتي

----------


## أنفـــــال

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله..
بداية..
أحب أن أشكر الأخ المتميز بالأناقة الصعيدي
على مجهوداته في منزلنا الجميل في هذا العالم الافتراضي.
حسناً يا صعيدي.. 
لقد احسنت بشدة في ذكر دور الاعلام و ما احتوت عليه مشاركتك الجميلة.. هذا رائع لقد قصرت علي المسافة..
ان ما ذكر فاضل في مشاركته وفر علي الكثير من القول و أضاف الكثير مما قد لا تسمح خبرتي المتواضعة بإضافته..
فبارك الله في الأخ الغالي فاضل..

أتعلمون جميعاً أين تكمن مشكلات الزواج عادة ؟ بحسب خبرتي المتواضعة..
إن الاختيار ثم الاختيار ثم الاختيار هو السبب الاساسي في تلك المشكلات.
إن الحب مقياس و معيار لا يكفي لإقامة زواج ناجح و قاعدة الحب فقط قاعدة فاشلة على مرأى و مسمع مني في حالات الزواج التي شهدتها.
لا أنكر أهمية الحب.. 
ان تعريف الحب العلمي الحقيقي قد لا يعجبنا و لكن هذه هي الحقيقة.. !
و قال عالم نفس ذات مرة في لقاء تلفازي إن الحب أساسه الانجذاب الجسدي و النفسي و كلاهما مؤقت.. و بذلك تنتهي علاقة الشغف و الهيام بعد مدة من الزواج طالت او قصرت.. و يحل محلها نوع من الاستقرار و هذا يجعل الحب يتحول الى حالة اخرى و هي الاستقرار الذي يمثل احد اعمدة البيت .
لكن هناك ما هو اكثر اهمية من الحب.. إنها الصداقة..!
لماذا؟
لأن الصداقة تعني الاستمتاع بالصحبة.. و من الرائع ان تقضي عمرك مع شخص تستمتع بصحبته في سلام..
و الاستمتاع بالصحبة يكون في وجود مساحة خاصة مشتركة بين الشريكين تقربهما من بعضهما.. و تسمح لكل منهما ان يتفهم احتياجات الآخر و ما يمر به من حالات مزاجية مختلفة.
و شكل هذه المساحة يختلف و لكنه يبدأ من الاهتمامات المشتركة للزوجين و قيامهما بأنشطة مختلفة معاً.. فالصديق يقبلك في جميع حالاتك و يشاركك نشاطاتك و يقاسمك نجاحك.. و الصديق تستطيع امامه ان تفرغ شحنتك الايجابية و السلبية .. و يتقبلك دائماً و لن تهتز صورتك في نفسه اذا اهملت او اعترفت بالخطأ.. 
و كنت قد قرأت في احدى المجلات الفنية قديماً.. منذ عشر سنوات تقريباً لقاء مع نجم موسيقى كان حديث الزواج و سئل: ماهو اهم مافي الزواج..
فاجاب : ان الصداقة اهم ما في الزواج لأن الصداقة راسخة و ثابنة اما الحب و الرغبة و العاطفة فهي مشاعر.. تروح و تعود.
و اعجبني كلامه الا انني لم افهمه الا منذ سنين قلائل.
ان الزوجين يجب ان يفهما انهما شريكان! لهما حياة واحدة.. 
و التعبير عن الحب مطلوب..
لكن ما المانع ان تعبر انت عن حبك أولاً.. حتى يشعر شريكك باعجابك و استحسانك فيزيد تعلقاً بك لأنك ترفع من طاقاته الايجابية.. و هذا جميل.
ان الجهل المستشري الناتج عن الخلط بين الواقع و الوهم كما اوضح العزيز فاضل انما هو ناتج عن سوء الفهم و سوء الاختيار..
يجب ان يختار الفرد الشريك الذي يناسبه اولاً.. ثم سيخلق الحب بينهما نتيجة للتفاهم المريح و للاتفاق و تلك هي القاعدة..
و الحب لا يمثل قاعدة راسخة لأنه مجموعة من الرغبات و العواطف و الحاجات التي تذهب و تجيء كما اوضحنا سابقاً..
و الهام قوله هنا.. هو ان الصداقة اقوى بدايات الحب. 
فكن صديقها!!
و كوني صديقته..!
حتى لا يعيش كل منكما وحيداً في منزل به شخص لا يعرفه!
انتهى!!
أعتذر عن الاسهاب..
أنفال*

----------


## الصعيدي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sea_wolf
					
				
سكرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق الجميل المهم وشكرا لك على عرضك المرح الممتاز 


سي وولف .. نورتنا أخي الحبيب .. وسعيد جدا بتشريفك للموضوع .. واشكرك على إطرائك الجميل






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sea_wolf
					
				
اما فى  هذا الموضوع فانه طبعا طريقه التعبير عن الحب بتتغير ولكنة الحب يبقى  ويظل ويستمر 
ولو فهم الاثنان حقيقة ذلك ووجدو طريق يعبرون به عن حبهم  ... مثلا قضاء يوم خارج البيت ( بشرط ميكونش عند حماة حد فيهم) او فسحة او ما شابة ستجد رتابه المنزل تغيرت والروتيين اليومى تغير 


أيوه كده .. عايزين أفكار عملية:
5. قضاء يوم خارج البيت .. عشان نكسر روتين المنزل .. 

بس مش عاوز أفوت حكاية مش عند حماة حد منهم .. الحقيقة يا جماعة مع إن فيه فعلا نسبة من المشاكل بتسبب فيها حموات الطرفين بس مش عايزين نبقى ضحية الإعلام المغرض أو التقاليد الموروثة والخاطئة في نفس الوقت .. كتير جدا جدا جدا عائلة الزوج والزوجة بيكونا منسجمين والحموات مافيش بينهم مشاكل .. واللقاءات العائلية بتبقى هي أحسن لقاءات والتحفز الغير مسبب بين الحموات بيكون سببه التقاليد الخاطئة .. مش هننكر ان فيه مشاكل .. ولكن مش عايزين نتكلم على ن ده الأصل






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sea_wolf
					
				
والمشكلة هنا ان  شوشو  بيقضى اجازتو الاسبوعيه بيقراء جرايد وينام وكمان توتو  بتنتهز الفرصة علشان ترتب البيت وتنفدو وتمسح وتغسل ..... ههههههههههههه وبكدة بدل ما بنريح فى الاجازة ونغير جو بالعكس المشاكل بتزيد 
ولكن الحب يبقى والتعبير عنه يختلف .. شكرا


نقطة تانية مهمة جدا .. بنقضي يوم الإجازة مع بعض ازاي .. برضه كل واحد وشه في ناحية بعيد عن التاني .. يبقى كنقطة عملية :
6. يوم الاجازة .. لابد من حسن استغلاله لتنمية علاقة المودة والرحمة .. ان شاء الله نعمل مشاركة مستقلة للموضوع ده 

وشكرا يا سي وولف .. وعقبال ما تتأهل كده وتبقى سي السيد .. هههههههه ..*

----------


## R17E

و ليكن 

ففي يوم ما سوف أثبت بأني لست أكثر ذكاء من الاخرين 

و حتي ذلك الحين فأنا تلميذ سعادتكم

و مع أن أمي دائماً تقول لي " مالكش دخل بكلام الكبار" ::  

غير أن هذا لن يغير رغبتي 

فأنا لا أزال أريدهـا من هنـاك ...

شكراً لكم جميعاً أن أشبعتم رغبتي الانانيه في التعلم من أمثالكم ::  

سبحان الله 

أمي بتنده عليا ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بجد رائع ياصعيدى تسلم ايدك على الموضوع ...
الحب شئ رائع وجميل بس للى يفهم معناه الحقيقى ...
انا اعتبر الحب هو محاولة اسعاد الطرف
الثانى دون انتظار اى مقابل منه وبدون
استغلال هذا الطرف بالاخذ فقط ...
عمرى ماسمعت ابى يقول لامى كلمات الحب
المعسول التى نسمع عنها حاليا وعندما افترقا لاول
مرة عند ذهاب ابى لحرب اليمن حرمت امى على نفسها
اى زينة وكانت دائما تبكى لفراقه وقد سالتها عن ذلك
ذات مرة فقالت لى ان الحب الحقيقى الحب اللى يعيش
لا يحتاج الى كلام نهائى ...
لو كل طرف عرف واجباته لعاش الاثنان اجمل ايام عمرهم
الم نسال انفسنا لماذا دامت الحياة والعشرة بين اجدادنا وامهاتنا واباؤنا ؟؟؟
لك كل تحية وتقدير لشخصك الكريم ياصعيدى...*

----------


## بنت شهريار

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا صعيدى
وطرح مميز جدا
وردود اروع وآراء جميلة وواقعية
تحياتى اليك ولكل الاخوة الاعضاء
واعتقد من رايى ان الحب فترة الخطوبة هو هو بعد الزواج
وانما بيظهر بشكل مختلف
وكل فترة ليها مشاكلها وعقباتها
وليها كمان اسلوب للحل
مثلا فترة الخطوبة..اى مشكلة لازم الرجل يتحمل ويحاول ارضاء خطيبته
انما بعد الزواج..بردو بيحاول يرضى زوجتة انما بشكل مختلف..يعنى بيحاولوا سوا وبيفكروا وكل منهم بيقنع الاخر بوجهة نظرة
يعنى مش مجرد ارضاء الطرف للطرف الاخر وبس...
لكنها حياة مشتركة بين اثنين
وقارب لابد ان يصل الى بر السلامة باماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
تحياتى ..وشكرا لك.

----------


## ديدي

اخى العزيز الصعيدى
موضوع مهم جدااا
اسلوبك فى العرض رائع ومميز كما عهدناه
حبيت اسجل حضور ولى عودة قريبا ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن البلد

المره دي بقه 
أنا مقرتش
أنا صوت علي طول هههههه
حاجة تانية خالص .. طب هي إيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هي أيه 
أقرأ الأول وبعدين أقولك 
لان واضح أن الموضوع مهم  ::

----------


## daria

العزيز الصعيدي 
اولا شوشو وتوتي لذاذ اوي

هههههههههههه



ثانيا انا حشارك حسب ما فهمت

لكن احب اوضح شوية نقط مهمة قبل ما اتكلم (مش حاقول كلام جامد بس شوية توضيح)

النقطة الاولى: انا حاتكلم بحكم اللي شوفته وقابتله 

النقطة التانية : احكام الدين معروفة للجميع فمش حاتعرضلها



الاساس اللي انا شايفاه بقى هوه فعلا الشخصية

يعني لو الاتنين اللي بيتجوزوا دول عايزين يعملوا بيت اسلامي وعيال يشرفوا دينهم وبلدهم ونفسهم

الموضوع كدة اتحل اوي

الزوج والزوجة عارفين حقوق بعض وواجبات بعض .....وعشان هدفهم الطيب ومجهودهم ربنا باذن الله حيعينهم ويزرع المحبة في قلوبهم دايما



والله يا صعيدي سمعت مرة قصة واقعية ان شاب صغير كان مع صديق ليه تعدى الستين وكان الشيخ بيدور على هدية لزوجته بمنتهى الدقة وبيحاول يجيب هدية حلوة

استغرب الشاب اوي من ان الشيخ بيعمل كدة رغم سنه

وفي مرة راح وزار الشيخ ولكن الشيخ طلب منه يستناه في الصالون ربع ساعة عشان بيعمل حاجة ضرورية

وطلعت الحاجة دي ورد القرآن اللي متعود يقرأه مع زوجته كل يوم



يعني كدة ممكن اقول ان مهم الشخصية والاساس في الزواج اصلا 



تاني حاجة

لو حنتكلم عن الحب قبل وبعد الزواج 

ممكن افرق بين شوية علاقات

في علاقة حب وارتباط يعني تليفونات وخروج وهدايا والكل عارف بالارتباط دة

وفي زواج تقليدي شوية ولو ان حتى دة في ناس بتستمر في الخطوبة سنين وتليفونات برضة وخروج ووو



حارجع برضة واقولك الشخصية ::  

يعني الشخص الناضج هوه اللي عارف ان مثلا البنت اللي في سن صغير ولسه مرتبطين والكلام دة بتبقى يادوبك عايزة هدية وكلمتين حلوين والافلام دى

غير لما يتجوزوا وتبقى عايزة مصاريف العيال

وبنفس المنطق البنت اللي كانت قبل الجواز كل اللي هاممها لبسك وشياكتك غير اللي هاممها المدرسة اللي حيدخلها الاولاد

يعني كل مرحلة سن بتبقى للشخص نظرة ومتطلبات مختلفة

لكن اللي فاكر انه حيقضيها حب قبل وبعد الجواز دة منظوره ضيق اوي ::  



ايه دة ايه كل الرغي دة

كفاية 

رغم اني مش خلصت الكلام 

بس تاني حاجي باذن الله

دمت بخير

إيمان



 ::

----------


## مامتكم

> سئل شحيبر فى فترة الخطوبة هل تحب عروستك فرد بثقة ووله وشوق جدا جدا جدا أمال هاتجوزها ليه


تصحيح بس فى الأول السؤال هو بتحب عروستك ؟بس مش عارفة عندكم الواحد يعدل المشاركة إزاى




> عمرى ماسمعت ابى يقول لامى كلمات الحب
> المعسول التى نسمع عنها حاليا وعندما افترقا لاول
> مرة عند ذهاب ابى لحرب اليمن حرمت امى على نفسها
> اى زينة وكانت دائما تبكى لفراقه وقد سالتها عن ذلك
> ذات مرة فقالت لى ان الحب الحقيقى الحب اللى يعيش
> لا يحتاج الى كلام نهائى ...


ماما زوزو أحبك فى الله وأشعر أنك بتقولى اللى نفسى أقوله

الذى يختصر الحب فى هدية أو كلمة بحبك يبقى غلطان 
لأن إختصار المعنى العظيم ده فى الأمور الظاهرة يفقده أهم مافيه تماما زى اللى بيختصر بر الأم بهدية فى عيد الأم مرة فى السنة ويطلع عينها باقى السنة

الرجل الجنتلمان اللى كل شوية داخل بهدية وياحبيبتى وياعمرى ومش عارف إيه أنا بأقلق منه بيكون غالبا عامل عملة وبيدارى عليها أو متصنع الحب مش عارفة مجرد إحساس داخلى بيقلقنى من هذا النوع من الرجال
وبعدين تعال شوفه بقى لما تكون مراته فى غرفة الولادة ويطلبولها بعد الشر دم تلاقيه فص ملح وداب ولو فصيلته طلعت من فصيلتها يقول أصل أنا جالى جرب وأنا صغير وقالولى عندك جرب فى الدم ماينفعش أتبرع لها

يبقى الحب مواقف ومعاملة إحنا هنا بنناقش هل الحب موجود واللا لأ --واللا بنناقش كيف نظهر هذا الحب ونجدده

عموما أنا معاكم فى كل الأحوال
الحب موجود؟ أيوة موجود
طيب ليه مش حاسسين بيه؟
لأننا فاكرينه حاجة تانية مش الحب الحقيقى
فى فترة ماقبل الزواج مابيكونش حب فعلى بتبقى رغبة وشوق وحنين وقلق وترقب كل واحد بيحاول يظهر مشاعره للتانى بشتى الطرق عشان يكسبه خايف لا يروح منه
لكن بعد الجواز خلاص بقت هى الست بتاعته وبقى هو الأفندى بتاعها
مش محتاجين للبروباجندا الأولانية
لكن يختلط الطرفين ببعض تماما ليكونو مخلوق جديد إسمه الأسرة تصبح هى حتة منه ويصبح هو حتة منها ماحدش يستغنى عن الآخر
فى ظل هموم الحياة ومشاغلها قد ينسى أحدهما أن يفتش عن الحب الساكن فى أعماقه ولكن يجب أن يعلم أنه موجود

أسفة للإطالة ولى عودة

......................
تنويه 

أي تعديل ممكن خلال 12 ساعة من وضع الرد

أي تعديل بعد 12 ساعة فأنا في الخدمة

فاضل

----------


## sea_wolf

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للاهتمام 
اما موضوع الحموات دة  فانا مع رائيك 
بس الى انا قصدو انه يكون خارج نطاق شقة ؟؟ بمعنى انى مش هخرج من شقة اروح شقة انا عايز اغير جو يعنى اروح اى مكان مفتوح 
ورنا يقدرنى ولما اجوز اعمل الى بقولو

----------


## الصعيدي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باشمهندسة عسولة
					
				
استااذى الفاضل القدير محمد
حفظك الله دائما على مواضيعك الرائعة و التى تجبر القارئ على قرائتها لاسلوبها و مضمونها 


مرحبا يا عسولة في الموضوع المهم ده .. نورتينا بمشاركتك الجميلة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باشمهندسة عسولة
					
				
انا شايفة ان اختلاف الحب و المعاملة قبل و بعد الزواج بترجع الى عاملين اولهم ( التربية و النشئة لكل من الشاب و الفتاة) ثانيا (فترة الخطوبة) بالنسبة للاولى يجب على الفتاة ان تتعلم من سن مناسب ان تتحمل المسؤلية و ان تكون عندها القدرة على التجمع بين شغل البيت و الاهتمام بنفسها و لكن ليس بدرجة ابدا االمنظرة زى توتى و شوشو و كذلك بالنسبة للشاب بان يتعلم تحمل المسؤلية منذ الصغر و ان يحمدوا ربهم على كل شئ دى مهمة جدااااااا


كلامك جميل جدا يا عسولة :
- تربية الفتاة على تحمل المسئولية
- الجمع بين شغل البيت والاهتمام بنفسها
- تحمل المسئولية من الصغر

واضح انك مش من جيل شوشو وتوتي خالص .. ما شاء الله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باشمهندسة عسولة
					
				
و غير كدة احيانا وسيلة الارتباط بتكون خطا يعنى بيكونوا عارفين بعضهم قبل الارتباط و بيمشوا مع بعض و كدة بيغضبوا ربنا فبيكون عقاب من الله بان يبكون زواج غير مبارك .. فاكيد لو كل واحد من الطرفين بيراعى ربنا و بيفهم اللى امامة و بتيعامل معاة بصدق و صراحة بالتالى هيستمر الحب لانة هيكون السفينة التى تجعلهم يبحروا فى مشاكلهم و يرسوا الى الجنة باذن الله


وجهة نظر مهمة جدا .. خطورة الصحوبية قبل الارتباط .. فعلا بتكون سبب رئيسي في فشل حالات الزواج .. أو ملل الطرفين من بعض .. نراعي ربنا .. ونتقي الله .. ومن يتق الله يجعل له من أمره يسرا .. بارك الله فيك






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باشمهندسة عسولة
					
				
اتمنى اكون وصلت مفهومى و رايى صح .. تقبل تيحاتى و تقديرى الدائم لحضرتك و لمواضيعك


أحسنت والله يا عسولة .. وربنا يبارك لك ويرزقك الزوج الصالح وحياة زوجية سعيدة*

----------


## ديدي

*اخى العزيز الصعيدى* *فى البداية اود ان اشكرك على الموضوع واشيد بردود الجميع بكل منها فكرة جديدة تزيد الموضوع ثراء**اتمنى ان تجد كلماتى مكان بينهم*


> ]





> *إيه اللي حصل .. الحب راح فين .. هل تبخر .. هل هو موجود بس هم مش حاسين .. هل تتغير صورة الحب من قبل الجواز لما بعده ..*


*الحب من اسمى المشاعر الانسانيه التى خلقها الله سبحانه وتعالى فينا مهما اختلفت اشكاله والوانه وطرق التعبير عنه او الظروف المحيطة به**ولكن لا اقصد هنا الحب الرومانسى البحت الذى تحكمه المشاعر الجياشة لانه اكثر انواع الحب عرضة للاختفاء والتحول الى رماد كان يوما نار متأججة**لكنى اقصد الحب المنطقى الذى يسير فيه القلب جنبا الى جنب مع العقل والمنطق دون ان يجور احداهم على حق الأخر**القلب الذى ينبض ويمدنا بالمشاعر حتى يتنفس بها الحب**والعقل الذى يرسم المسار السوى لهذ العلاقة ويمدها بمتطلبات الحياة كى تحيا الى الابد يجعل الاطراف دوما متجددة بما ترسمه العقول**فنجد ان ما تبخر هو الشعور بالملل او اى نوع من انواع الفتور**عقولنا لديها القدرة دوما على ترجمة مشاعرنا اذا ما تركناها تعمل**حتى لا ينتهى الحب يوما او يتوقف*


> ][/size]





> *Love is there .. but action is different*


 
*اعجبنى بشدة هذا التعبير يحمل بكلمات بسيطة معنى كبير لو ادركه الكثير لاختفت الحيرة من تبدل احوال المحبين.* 



> *الصمت الزواجي .. أو فتور العاطفة بعد الزواج .. عشان البرتقانة برضه*





> [/size]


 
*فى فترة انقطاعى عن المنتدى كنت قد قرأت موضوع عن الصمت الزوجى وسوف احاول ان الخص النقاط الرئيسية التى جذبتنى بالموضوع**كان هناك رأى للازواج* *هناك اتهام موجه للرجل بانه يعزف عن الكلام بمحض ارادته* *ومن رأى انه ليس هناك بشر يستطيع ان يعزف عن الكلام فالحديث من ميزات البشر فمن المؤكد ان هناك خلل يجعل الرجل يعزف عن الكلام**فيرى الرجل انه نادرا ما توجد الزوجة التى تجيد فن الحوار مع زوجها**لكن لم يقف مع نفسه ويسالها لماذا لايجيد لغة الحوار من المؤكد ان هناك خلل اخر**ام الزوجة فترد بان الزوج يتحدث بطلاقة ومرح مع الاخرين فى حين لاترى منه زوجته الا العبوس* 

*وكان رأى وتعقيب الطب النفسى ان هناك اسباب كثيرة وراء هذه الظاهرة منها*  
*1 - الفتور العاطفى بعد فترة من الزواج ويرجع ذلك الى عدم قدرة الطرفين وخاصة الزوجة على تجديد حواراتها وحصرها فى نطاق محدود ومن هنا يشعر الزوج بالملل من الحديث معها ويحاول تجنبه قدر المستطاع.**2 - هناك بعض الازواج يلجأون الى هذا الاسلوب اعتقادا منهم ان هذا الصمت يجعل لهم هيبة عند الزوجات ( الصمت الاختيارى ).**وهذا الصمت سواء اختيارى ام لا فاثاره السلبية تعود على الطرفين بل وتمتد الى الابناء ايضا حيث تنقطع علاقة التواصل بينهم وبين الابناء عندما ينعدم الحوار.* 
*اسفة للاطالة**تحياتى وتقديرى لك اخى الكريم.*

----------


## الصعيدي

*العزيز الغالي .. فاضل
وقفت متحيرا أمام مشاركتك .. بما فتحته من أبواب .. وما حملته من تساؤلات .. وإجابات بالطبع
لم تكن الحيرة من أين أبدأ .. وإن كان التعليق على مثل هذه المشاركة القيمة أمرا ليس بالهين .. ولكن والحق أقول .. لقد وضعتني في مواجهة مع نفسي .. أنا شخصيا .. بهذا الكم من التساؤلات .. السهلة الممتنعة .. فسألت نفسي وأنا بصدد تقييم هذا والرد على ذاك .. أين أنا من كل هذا .. تساؤلات لم أطرحها على نفسي من قبل .. ولم أقف أمامها بهذا التحديد وبهذه الدقة .. التي وضعت النقاط على الحروف .. والأيدي على العلاج .. ببراعة الطبيب الحاذق .. والناصح الأمين
أخي الكريم .. أنا أول من استفاد من هذه المشاركة الرائعة .. وأدعو جميع الزملاء ليقفوا معها وقفة متأنية .. وقفة الذي يتلقى للتنفيذ .. من أجل النجاح .. وتقشير البرتقان الدائم .. ههههههههههه 
أخي الحبيب .. لم أشأ أن أعلق على فقرات مشاركتك .. أحسست أن كل كلمة منها تستحق القراءة .. وإن إضافتي لن تضيف إليها شيئا .. بل قد تشوه جمالها .. ولم أشأ كذلك أن أحرم الزملاء من التعليق .. فرأيت أن ألخص ألاسئلة ليستفيد منها الزملاء .. ولنقف جميعا هذه الوقفة الصريحة مع النفس .. ولا أظن هذا التلخيص يغني عن قراءة المشاركة كاملة .. لك جزيل الشكر أخي الحبيب






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
الرجال والنساء حالات خاصة .. ولايجوز التعميم فيما قد يعجب هذا أو لا يروق لتلك







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
فلنراجع رصيد تصوراتنا .. و توقعاتنا المرجوة من الزواج ليسهل علينا فهم ما يحدث بعد الزواج







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
و هنا تختلط التوقعات بالأمنيات دون أن ننتبه .. نخلط بين ما هو واقع .. و ما هو مثالي
بين ما نستطيع تحقيقه .. و بين ما نتمنى وقوعه .. و ينسى كل منهما أن الزواج مؤسسة من طرفين .. أو شركة من مساهمين .. يصعب تحديد نسبة مساهمة كل منهما حتى يتم تقسيم الأرباح و الخسائر بنسبة محسوبة
حتى إذا ما تم الزواج مغلفا بالأمنيات الطيبة .. و الطموحات العالية .. و التوقعات السامية .. و قعت الواقعة







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
لم يجد كل منهما في الآخر ما كان يأمله .. أو بالأحرى ما كان يتوقعه .. أو بشكل أكثر "معقولية" .. ما كان يتمناه
و هنا يبدأ الحساب .. و البحث عن مكان الخطأ ؟ أكان في التوقعات .. أم الأمنيات ؟
و يأخذ كل طرف في إلقاء اللوم على الاخر ..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
و في خضم الحساب و المساءلة ينسى كل منهما أنه دخل العلاقة برصيد مسبق من "الأمنيات" و معظم هذه الأمنيات حل محل ما كان ينبغي من " التوقعات" 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
و من آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها و جعل بينكم مودة و رحمة "
المودة كلنا يعرفها 
فماذا عن الرحمة؟
معظم العلماء قالوا إنها التنازل عن الحقوق لتسير مركب الزوجية .. ابتغاء ما عند الله من الأجر ( و التنازل إنما يكون من طرفين و ليس من طرف واحد و دققوا النظر في لفظ "بينكم"







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
ليسال كل طرف منهما نفسه بامانة
هل فعلا هو يحب الطرف الآخر؟
الإجابة إما بنعم .. أو ........







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
هل اخترت الأسلوب الذي يعبر عن حبك لها (أو حبك له) عندما طلبت منها (منه) ما طلبت؟
هو (أو هي) : و هل هناك اسلوب يعبر عن الحب حتى في الطلب؟
بالطبع .. و لكن لا نعرفه .. و إن عرفناه فلا نستعمله







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
سؤال جوهري
هل تؤمن (تؤمنين) فعلا لا قولا بأن الحب عطاء؟
نعم : فلم لا تعطي
لا: فلم يشغلك الأمر حتى هذه اللحظة







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
هل الفعل يعتبر تعبيرا عن الحب أم لابد من القول؟
من الحقائق التي لا ينبغي المغالطة بشأنها أن الأفعال صوتها أعلى من الأقوال .. فالرجال بطبيعتهم يميلون إلى الفعل في حين أن النساء بطبيعتهن يملن إلى القول







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
هل يمكن أن تتغير طبيعة الرجل و يصبح أكثر تعبيرا بالأقوال و أكثر قبولا للتعبير بالأفعال من طرفها - و كذلك المرأة أن تصبح أكثر تعبيرا بالأفعال و أكثر قبولا للتعبير بها من طرفه؟
نعم .. و ببساطة عندما نفهم أن الطباع مختلفة 
و أن علاج اختلاف الطباع يكون بمحاولة تهذيبها .. و ليس كسرها







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
إنما العلم بالتعلم .. و الحلم بالتحلم
و العلم سبق الحلم .. لذا لابد من العلم أولا حتى يتحقق الحلم







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
و لعل في تلك الإجابات ما يفيد



بالطبع فيها كل الفائدة .. أحسن الله اليك وجعلك مفتاحا لكل خير






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فاضــل
					
				
شكرا جزيلا يا محمد على أن منحتني الفرصة للتعبير عن بعض تجاربي الشخصية (الناجحة بحمد الله) من خلال تلك الأسئلة


بل الشكر الجزيل لك أخي الفاضل على ما أفدتني به شخصيا .. وجميع المشاركين بالموضوع .. وتقبل تحياتي*

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

إيه في إيه ...بقى توتو وشوشو يطلعوا تفيدة وشعبان كده مرة واحدة هههها

الاخ الفاضل الاستاذ محمد 
دائما ما أستمتع بالقراءة لك 
وكثيرا ما أستفيد منها أيضا
وربما كان هذا الموضوع بما كتبت فيه وبما شارك الاخرون فيه خير مثال على ما أقول
 ::   ::   ::  

تقبل تحياتي
ملحوظة عذرا على عدم مشاركاتي معكم طوال الفترة الماضية لظروف العمل

----------


## الصعيدي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dahlia ezzat
					
				
الأستاذ المحترم محمد 
تحياتى لك و لموضوعاتك دلوقتى انا فايقه و ممكن اتكلم معاك و اقول ردى بدى اقول ان الزوجه الشاطره هى اللى تخلى الحب يدوم و لو بعد 100 سنه جواز لحد دلوقت جوزى بيصحى من نومه على فنجان نسكافيه و برتقانه او كابتشينو و برتقانه ههههههههههه


تحياتي لك أختي الفاضلة .. ومش عايزين نحسد زوجك الكريم على معاملتك الطيبة .. وان كنت أنا كمان والحمد لله مش باعاني من مشكلة البرتقان دي لإني من أول يوم في الخطوبة وانا باكله بقشره .. ههههههه






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dahlia ezzat
					
				
انا اعتقد انه الست هى اللى عليها العامل الكبير لأنها هى عامود البيت مهما كان الراجل بيرجع من شغله تعبان و تهقان و هى عليها انها توفر المناخ الصحى للحب حتى لو كانت هى كمان بتشتغل واجب عليها انه توفر الراحه و السعادة لجوزها


شعور  جميل جدا يا أخت داليا .. وإحساس بالمسؤلية عن سلامة الحياة الزوجية .. بالطبع المسئولية مشتركة .. ولكن أكيد لو كل طرف من الطرفين كان حاسس بأنه هو المسئول الأول عن نجاح الحياة الزوجية أكيد النتائج هتبقى مبهرة 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dahlia ezzat
					
				
 مش هافشر عليكم و اقول انى كل يوم باكل جوزى البرتقان فى بقه بس لازم يكون فى ايام لينا احنا بس حتى لو يوم فى الأسبوع مش شرط يكون كلام حب و هيام و الذى منه لأ ممكن تكون مناقشات فى موضوعات مهمه سياسيه او دينيه او نشوف فيلم ولا حاجه ضرورى يكون فيه حوار و تجديد فى الحياة و ده لصالح الطرفين صدقونى نفسيا و اجتماعيا و صحيا و فى إنتظار تعليقاتكم


فايدة مهمة جدا نخرج بيها وهي أهمية تحديد ولو يوم في الأسبوع على الأقل للنقاش .. طرح الأفكار .. التصارح .. نتكلم مع بعض في أي موضوع .. وما فيش مانع نعد لليوم ده مادة للنقاش .. أكيد الجلسة العائلية دي هتمنع ما يسمى بالصمت الزواجي وهتقرب الزوجين من بعضهم أكتر
بارك الله فيك أخت داليا وأدام عليك السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة*

----------


## الصعيدي

*الغالية جدا .. بالوراثة .. ومن واقع شهادة الميلاد والأوراق الرسمية .. هههههههه .. نورتي موضوعنا .. والواد حمو بقى بيقول أهوه .. ههههههه ..   






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مامتكم
					
				
ثم يأتى السؤال بعد أن يواريها الثرى
مالك هتموت نفسك عليها ليه ؟مش دى اللى كانت كابسة على نفسك فيرد :
تعرف والله أول مرة أكتشف إنى كنت طول الفترة اللى فاتت باحبها بس مش عارف أعبر عن الحب ده أو أعيشه ثم يلفظ أنفاسه حتى يلحق بها ليعيشو الحب بس فى مكان تانى أدعو الله أن يكون الجنة 


قصة جميلة جدا يا مامتكم .. بس قصة شوشو وتوتي أفرس منها   .. هههههههه .. احنا هنقطعوا على بعض وللا إيه   .. أحلى ما في القصة انها فعلا حطت إيدنا على نقطة في غاية الأهمية وهي إن الحب موجود .. ولازم احنا اللي نفكر فيه باستمرار عشان نعرف هو موجود ازاي وفين .. مانستناش لغاية ما نفقد الحبيب أو الحبيبة وبعدين نندم على الأيام الجميلة اللي راحت مننا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مامتكم
					
				
بالتأكيد لى عودة لتقديم المذكرة التفسيرية لكلامى ده بس ده كده فتح باب يعنى طبعا أنا بأعبر من وجهة نظر الزوجة


طيب .. احنا في انتظار المذكرة التفسيرية .. ياريت في خلال 48 ساعة بالكتير .. هو النظام كده .. هههههه ..    .. تحياتي*

----------


## الصعيدي

> *عادة في فترة الخطوبة كل منهما يمثل ويتصنع في التعبير عن مشاعره للاخر وانا والله بستغرب ازاي اثنين كانا يعشقان بعضهما قبل الزواج وتزوجا عن حب وبمجرد زواجهما تبدا الخلافات بينهما وتصبح قصتهما على لسان الناس وقد يصلان احيانا لابغض الحلال*


*

أشكرك جدا أخت نور على مشاركتك .. والحقيقة ان دي بقت مشكلة كبيرة .. وموجودة بنسبة عالية .. وأكيد الاتنين دول بيكونوا ما تعرفوش على بعض كويس فترة الخطوبة .. وانما شغلتهم العلاقة العاطفية المبكرة عن ان كل واحد منهم يعرف هل الطرف التاني مناسب ليه وللا لأ .. الأخطر من كده وده موجود أكتر .. ان مافيش حد بيقرا عن الزواج .. معناه .. أهدافه .. يتعلم ازاي يبقى زوج صالح .. او زوجة صالحة .. بيتهيألي دي آخر حاجة الناس بتفكر فيها دلوقت






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nour2005
					
				
اخي محمد انا من خلال تجربتي متغيرش حاجة تقريبا من الاهتمام والود والاحترام اللي كان بيني وبين زوجي في فترة الخطوبة يمكن لان الود والرحمة لسا موجودين بسبب المبادىء المعتمدة منذ بدء الخطوبة وهي الاحترام  والاهتمام والرحمة يعني بعد الزواج لو كانت هيا تعبانة ومش قادرة تقشر له البرتقالة مفيش مانع ان هوا يقشرها وهيا طبعا حتقدر له التصرف ده وحيكبر فعينها وبكده حتتشجع وتقدمله المرة التانية البرتقالة والتفاحة وكل حاجة هوا عاوزها


نقاط هامة جدا .. المبادئ المعتمدة (ده كلام مجرب .. ربنا يبارك لك) :
الاحترام - الاهتمام - الرحمة
نقدر برضه نقول (العطاء) .. لو هي تعبانة يقشرها هو .. الحب عطاء .. النتيجة ان المرة اللي بعدها الزوجة هتعطي بحب وسعة صدر .. طيب لما بنقول ان الحب بتتعدد أشكاله .. يبقى هنا ممكن نقول إن العطاء الدائم .. وبدون انتظار مقابل ده من أهم أشكال الحب






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nour2005
					
				
 المهم ان واحد يقوم بالمبادرة ويحطوا فبالهم ان حياتهم مع بعض لازم تستمر بالرحمة والمحبة وقصدي هنا ليس الحب الجامح الذي كان يربطهما ايام الخطوبة بل المودة والعشرة والمعروف اللي بينهم وحاجات تانية زي الاولاد .اتمنى اخي ان اكون قد تناولت النقاط المعدة للشرح لهذا الموضوع اللي حقيقي لذيذ وجميل والمطروح بطريقة تدخل القلب على طول 
وتحياتي لشوشو وتوتي


حطيتي إيدنا على نقاط غاية في الأهمية يا أستاذة نور .. 
الحب الجامح اللي كان في أيام الخطوبة ده هيتحول لشكل تاني
المودة - الرحمة - العشرة بالمعروف .. أشكرك كل الشكر على مشاركتك القيمة .. وبارك الله فيك  *

----------


## الصعيدي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nour2005
					
				
كتبت مشاركتي ولسا كنت حابعتها انقطعت الكهرباء 
ودلوقت حرجع اكتب من تاني
انا مش بتافف ولكن ببرر تاخيري في الرد على موضوع جميل وواقعي ولذيذ خصوصا ان ابطاله شوشو وتوتي


شكرا كتير للكهربا اللي خلتك تكتبي لنا مرتين .. وياريت تالت ورابع .. وشوشو وتوتي بيسلموا عليكي






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nour2005
					
				
اولا من خلال خبرتي بقول ان الخطيبين ومش كلهم طبعا فبداية علاقتهم وقبل ما يصبحوا زوجين مفيش في حياتهم مسؤؤليات ولا تعب ولا هم ولا غم عشان كده بيتصرفوا مع بعض بكل لياقة وكل واحد منهم بيدلل التاني 


جميل جدا .. يبقى الحب بشكله المعروف كان قوي جدا .. عشان مافيش مشاكل تتسبب في تغيير شكله أو تطغى عليه .. مافيش مسئوليات في الفترة دي






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nour2005
					
				
اما بعد الزواج ومع كبر المسؤؤليات والرتابة المسؤؤل عنها الزوجين بتبرد العاطفة وبتبتدي المشاكل وبيبتدي الخناق والقاء كل واحد على الاخر اللوم بتقصيره وتغيره


نقطة مهمة فعلا .. مع بداية المشاكل بتبقى العلاقة الزوجية على المحك الحقيقي






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nour2005
					
				
بالنسبة لي انا اخترت التصويت لصالح الخيار الثاني فمن خبرتي بقول انه ومنذ ايام الخطوبة على الشريكين ان يشعرا ببعضهما ويكون مبداهما في التعامل قائم على العطاء والتقدير والاحترام 


نحترم اختيارك .. وهنشوف نتايج التصويت مع بعض في الآخر ان شاء الله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nour2005
					
				
دي خبرة عشرين سنة زواج يابني ههههههههههههههههه 


ربنا يبارك لك ويديم المعروف ان شاء الله .. وفعلا كنا محتاجين خبرات قوية تفيدنا .. جزاك الله كل خير أستاذة نور *

----------


## الصعيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أنفـــــال
					
				
أحب أن أشكر الأخ المتميز بالأناقة الصعيدي
على مجهوداته في منزلنا الجميل في هذا العالم الافتراضي.


الغالية أنفال .. أشكرك على حضورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
الحقيقة أنا وقفت كتير قدام كلمة العالم الافتراضي .. كتير جدا كان الموضوع ده بيلح على ذهني .. عالم افتراضي .. المنتديات والنت .. عالم كله خيالي .. غير واقعي .. أوله إيه .. آخره إيه .. مين دول .. ليه انا مهتم بيهم كده وأخدوا حيز من وقتي ومن حياتي .. أسئلة كتير تروح وتيجي .. وبعدين أرجع أقول وماله .. مادام مكان بنقول فيه كلمة خير ,, ونسمع فيه كلمة خير .. يبقى يستاهل الواحد يستمر فيه .. نفسي أعمل موضوع عن العالم الافتراضي ده .. بس خللوا بالكم .. الشخصيات هتبقى     .. ربنا يستر






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أنفـــــال
					
				
لا أنكر أهمية الحب.. 
ان تعريف الحب العلمي الحقيقي قد لا يعجبنا و لكن هذه هي الحقيقة.. !
و قال عالم نفس ذات مرة في لقاء تلفازي إن الحب أساسه الانجذاب الجسدي و النفسي و كلاهما مؤقت.. و بذلك تنتهي علاقة الشغف و الهيام بعد مدة من الزواج طالت او قصرت.. و يحل محلها نوع من الاستقرار و هذا يجعل الحب يتحول الى حالة اخرى و هي الاستقرار الذي يمثل احد اعمدة البيت .


نقطة جميلة فعلا .. علاقة الشغف والهيام تتحول لنوع من الاستقرار .. يعني تحول الحب -هنسميه الرومانسي- لشكل آخر ده شيء طبيعي






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أنفـــــال
					
				
لكن هناك ما هو اكثر اهمية من الحب.. إنها الصداقة..!
لماذا؟
لأن الصداقة تعني الاستمتاع بالصحبة.. و من الرائع ان تقضي عمرك مع شخص تستمتع بصحبته في سلام..
و الاستمتاع بالصحبة يكون في وجود مساحة خاصة مشتركة بين الشريكين تقربهما من بعضهما.. و تسمح لكل منهما ان يتفهم احتياجات الآخر و ما يمر به من حالات مزاجية مختلفة.
و شكل هذه المساحة يختلف و لكنه يبدأ من الاهتمامات المشتركة للزوجين و قيامهما بأنشطة مختلفة معاً.. فالصديق يقبلك في جميع حالاتك و يشاركك نشاطاتك و يقاسمك نجاحك.. و الصديق تستطيع امامه ان تفرغ شحنتك الايجابية و السلبية .. و يتقبلك دائماً و لن تهتز صورتك في نفسه اذا اهملت او اعترفت بالخطأ.. 
و كنت قد قرأت في احدى المجلات الفنية قديماً.. منذ عشر سنوات تقريباً لقاء مع نجم موسيقى كان حديث الزواج و سئل: ماهو اهم مافي الزواج..
فاجاب : ان الصداقة اهم ما في الزواج لأن الصداقة راسخة و ثابنة اما الحب و الرغبة و العاطفة فهي مشاعر.. تروح و تعود.







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أنفـــــال
					
				
الحب لا يمثل قاعدة راسخة لأنه مجموعة من الرغبات و العواطف و الحاجات التي تذهب و تجيء كما اوضحنا سابقاً..
و الهام قوله هنا.. هو ان الصداقة اقوى بدايات الحب. 
فكن صديقها!!
و كوني صديقته..!
حتى لا يعيش كل منكما وحيداً في منزل به شخص لا يعرفه!
انتهى!!
أعتذر عن الاسهاب..
أنفال


كلام مهم أوي .. نلخصه شوية لإنه فعلا جديد :
-الحب الرومانسي ينتهي بسرعة .. ويتحول إلى شكل أكثر استمرارية وثبات وهو الصداقة
-الاستمتاع بالصحبة يكون في وجود مساحة خاصة مشتركة بين الشريكين تقربهما من بعضهما
- شكل هذه المساحة يختلف و لكنه يبدأ من الاهتمامات المشتركة للزوجين و قيامهما بأنشطة مختلفة معاً

وده بيفكرنا بكلام الأخت داليا عن أهمية ترتيب وقت معين يشترك فيه الزوجين في عمل ما .. مناقشة .. مدارسة .. يدردشوا في أي موضوع .. ده يخلق نوع من المشاركة في الاهتمامات
وبرضه بيفكرني بالمعني اللي قلته في مشاركتي التانية ان احنا لينا أصحاب بنحبهم جدا .. ايه معني الحب ده .. كده أنفال حطت ايدنا على معناه

مشاركتك رائعة كعادتك دائما يا أنفال .. وتقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## الصعيدي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة R17E
					
				
و ليكن 
ففي يوم ما سوف أثبت بأني لست أكثر ذكاء من الاخرين 


يراع الغالي   .. اطمن .. دي عارفينها كويس   .. اثبت غيرها .. قصدي العب غيرها .. هههههه   






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة R17E
					
				
و مع أن أمي دائماً تقول لي " مالكش دخل بكلام الكبار" 


طب ما تسمع كلام الحاجة .. بس ممكن تشرفنا هنا مستمع   






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة R17E
					
				
غير أن هذا لن يغير رغبتي .. فأنا لا أزال أريدهـا من هنـاك ...  


دايما تفوقنا على الحقائق .. وأحس إن نظرتك أبعد من نظرة  ناس كتير  .. بس لو ركزت شوية اللي هنا هتبقى هي اللي هناك .. بس تشد حيلك .. وحيلها .. تحياتي  *

----------


## الصعيدي

*الغالية ماما زوزو .. ما تتصوريش فرحتي بمشاركتك أد إيه .. وكنت متأكد إنك هتفيدينا جدا في الموضوع ده .. أشكرك جدا على المشاركة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماما زوزو
					
				
انا اعتبر الحب هو محاولة اسعاد الطرف الثانى دون انتظار اى مقابل منه وبدون استغلال هذا الطرف بالاخذ فقط ...


معنى جميل جدا  .. بدون تعليق







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماما زوزو
					
				
عمرى ماسمعت ابى يقول لامى كلمات الحب المعسول التى نسمع عنها حاليا وعندما افترقا لاول مرة عند ذهاب ابى لحرب اليمن حرمت امى على نفسها اى زينة وكانت دائما تبكى لفراقه وقد سالتها عن ذلك ذات مرة فقالت لى 

الحب الحقيقى الحب اللى يعيش لا يحتاج الى كلام نهائى ...


أنا بصراحةوقفت عاجز قدام المعاني الرائعة دي .. هو ده الكلام فعلا .. والجملة دي لازم تبقى قاعدة في الحب بين الأزواج






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماما زوزو
					
				
لو كل طرف عرف واجباته لعاش الاثنان اجمل ايام عمرهم 


ودي برضه قاعدة مهمة جدا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماما زوزو
					
				
الم نسال انفسنا لماذا دامت الحياة والعشرة بين اجدادنا وامهاتنا واباؤنا ؟؟؟


فعلا لازم نسأل نفسنا .. المعدلات المخيفة في الطلاق أو الحياة المعذبة بين الزوجين دي ما كانتش موجودة كده زمان .. ليه ؟؟؟؟ .. سؤال مهم .. لإن ممكن يكون الحل بين إيدينا واحنا مش حاسين

فعلا .. مشاركتك نورتنا وأفادتنا جدا يا أمنا الغالية .. لك كل الشكر والتقدير 
محمد عبد السلام*

----------


## الصعيدي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					
				
موضوع اكثر من رائع يا صعيدى .. وطرح مميز جدا .. وردود اروع وآراء جميلة وواقعية
تحياتى اليك ولكل الاخوة الاعضاء


الأخت الفاضلة ..بنت شهريار .. أشكرك على تحيتك الرقيقة .. وسعدنا جدا بمشاركتك القيمة   






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					
				
واعتقد من رايى ان الحب فترة الخطوبة هو هو بعد الزواج وانما بيظهر بشكل مختلف وكل فترة ليها مشاكلها وعقباتها وليها كمان اسلوب للحل مثلا فترة الخطوبة..اى مشكلة لازم الرجل يتحمل ويحاول ارضاء خطيبته انما بعد الزواج..بردو بيحاول يرضى زوجتة انما بشكل مختلف..يعنى بيحاولوا سوا وبيفكروا وكل منهم بيقنع الاخر بوجهة نظرة يعنى مش مجرد ارضاء الطرف للطرف الاخر وبس...


يبقى ممكن الحب يكون موجود .. بس شكله بيتغير .. بس لازم كل طرف من الطرفين يفهم المعنى ده كويس .. يفكروا سوا .. يحاولوا سوا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت شهريار
					
				
لكنها حياة مشتركة بين اثنين
وقارب لابد ان يصل الى بر السلامة باماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
تحياتى ..وشكرا لك.


جميل جدا المعنى ده .. لازم يوصلوا لبر الأمان في قارب واحد .. أشكرك كل الشكر أختي الكريمة*

----------


## الصعيدي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					
				
المره دي بقه 
أنا مقرتش
أنا صوت علي طول هههههه


صوت براحتك يا بو يوسف .. بس المهم ما تصوتش عليا .. هههههههه  






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					
				
حاجة تانية خالص .. طب هي إيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هي أيه 
أقرأ الأول وبعدين أقولك 
لان واضح أن الموضوع مهم 


ياااااااااااااااااااامسهل .. هااااااااا .. الحب هو إيه ؟؟ مش ناوي تعترف يا بو يوسف ..   ؟؟*

----------


## الصعيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
العزيز الصعيدي
اولا شوشو وتوتي لذاذ اوي
هههههههههههه


أشكرك يا إيمان على حضورك الكريم .. أسعدتينا والله 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
الاساس اللي انا شايفاه بقى هوه فعلا الشخصية
يعني لو الاتنين اللي بيتجوزوا دول عايزين يعملوا بيت اسلامي وعيال يشرفوا دينهم وبلدهم ونفسهم

الموضوع كدة اتحل اوي

الزوج والزوجة عارفين حقوق بعض وواجبات بعض .....وعشان هدفهم الطيب ومجهودهم ربنا باذن الله حيعينهم ويزرع المحبة في قلوبهم دايما


مدخل مهم جدا .. الهدف لازم يكون واضح .. بيت إسلامي .. النتيجة ان ربنا سبحانه وتعالى يبارك ويزرع المحبة بينهم 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
والله يا صعيدي سمعت مرة قصة واقعية ان شاب صغير كان مع صديق ليه تعدى الستين وكان الشيخ بيدور على هدية لزوجته بمنتهى الدقة وبيحاول يجيب هدية حلوة
استغرب الشاب اوي من ان الشيخ بيعمل كدة رغم سنه
وفي مرة راح وزار الشيخ ولكن الشيخ طلب منه يستناه في الصالون ربع ساعة عشان بيعمل حاجة ضرورية
وطلعت الحاجة دي ورد القرآن اللي متعود يقرأه مع زوجته كل يوم


الله .. هنا الواحد لازم يقف ويقدم تحية لهذين الزوجين اللي عرفوا ازاي فعلا يبنوا بيتهم على تقوى الله سبحانه وتعالى






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
حارجع برضة واقولك الشخصية 
يعني الشخص الناضج هوه اللي عارف ان مثلا البنت اللي في سن صغير ولسه مرتبطين والكلام دة بتبقى يادوبك عايزة هدية وكلمتين حلوين والافلام دى غير لما يتجوزوا وتبقى عايزة مصاريف العيال

وبنفس المنطق البنت اللي كانت قبل الجواز كل اللي هاممها لبسك وشياكتك غير اللي هاممها المدرسة اللي حيدخلها الاولاد


يهني هنا لازم نراعي طبيعة واحتياجات كل مرحلة .. وإلا مش هنفهم ايه اللي بيحصل .. رؤية جميلة يا إيمان .. ما شاء الله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
يعني كل مرحلة سن بتبقى للشخص نظرة ومتطلبات مختلفة
لكن اللي فاكر انه حيقضيها حب قبل وبعد الجواز دة منظوره ضيق اوي 


المفروض أختلف معاكي في النقطة دي .. لكن لإني فاهم قصدك يبقى خلينا نعدل الكلام وبدل ما نقول (لكن اللي فاكر انه حيقضيها حب قبل وبعد الجواز دة منظوره ضيق اوي) يبقى نقول (لكن اللي فاكر انه حيقضيها رومانسية قبل وبعد الجواز دة منظوره ضيق اوي) .. لإن فعلا من الواضح ان الحب موجود .. ومش عايز أقول لك انه بعد الجواز .. لو الزوجين فعلا ماشيين صح .. هيبقى الحب أقوى بكتير في المراحل اللي بعد الجواز .. وكده الزوجين هيقضوها حب قبل وبعد الجواز ولكن .. شكل الحب بيختلف .. وياريت تراجعي مشاركة ماما زوزو






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة daria
					
				
ايه دة ايه كل الرغي دة
كفاية 
رغم اني مش خلصت الكلام 
بس تاني حاجي باذن الله
دمت بخير
إيمان


مش رغي ولا حاجة .. إنتي فعلا أضفتي لنا الكثير .. وياريت ترجعي تاني ان شاء الله*

----------


## الصعيدي

*أهلاااااااااان مامتكم .. نورتينا تاني .. وياريت تالت ورابع .. كل يوم تعالي






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مامتكم
					
				
تصحيح بس فى الأول السؤال هو بتحب عروستك ؟بس مش عارفة عندكم الواحد يعدل المشاركة إزاى


أنا كنت فاهمها ..مانا لسه بافهمها وهي طايرة زي زمان .. هههههههه







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مامتكم
					
				
الذى يختصر الحب فى هدية أو كلمة بحبك يبقى غلطان لأن إختصار المعنى العظيم ده فى الأمور الظاهرة يفقده أهم مافيه تماما زى اللى بيختصر بر الأم بهدية فى عيد الأم مرة فى السنة ويطلع عينها باقى السنة


جميل جدا .. يبقى الحب معنى أكبر بكتير جدا من مجرد هدية .. أو كلمة تقال باللسان .. 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مامتكم
					
				
الرجل الجنتلمان اللى كل شوية داخل بهدية وياحبيبتى وياعمرى ومش عارف إيه أنا بأقلق منه بيكون غالبا عامل عملة وبيدارى عليها أو متصنع الحب مش عارفة مجرد إحساس داخلى بيقلقنى من هذا النوع من الرجال
وبعدين تعال شوفه بقى لما تكون مراته فى غرفة الولادة ويطلبولها بعد الشر دم تلاقيه فص ملح وداب ولو فصيلته طلعت من فصيلتها يقول أصل أنا جالى جرب وأنا صغير وقالولى عندك جرب فى الدم ماينفعش أتبرع لها


هع هاهااااااااااي .. ده ايه الاجواز دي .. بيلاقوهم فين دول .. يظهر  ان الجرب ده طبع مش مرض .. ههههههه
بس خللي بالك .. كده فيه تحامل على الرجالة .. ليه ما تقوليش ان هو اللي كان بيبيض ومحتاج يزرع كلية يمين مثلا وهي قالت لأ أنا الكليتين عندي شمال .. يعني عشان الحبكة الدرامية  .. هههههههه






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مامتكم
					
				
يبقى الحب مواقف ومعاملة إحنا هنا بنناقش هل الحب موجود واللا لأ --واللا بنناقش كيف نظهر هذا الحب ونجدده


لا .. بنناقش ازاي نظهره ونجدده .. ولو ضاع بسبب سوء الفهم وضغوط الحياة يبقى نحاول نخليه يصحى من جديد






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مامتكم
					
				
عموما أنا معاكم فى كل الأحوال
الحب موجود؟ أيوة موجود
طيب ليه مش حاسسين بيه؟
لأننا فاكرينه حاجة تانية مش الحب الحقيقى


جميل جدا .. جدا 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مامتكم
					
				
فى فترة ماقبل الزواج مابيكونش حب فعلى بتبقى رغبة وشوق وحنين وقلق وترقب كل واحد بيحاول يظهر مشاعره للتانى بشتى الطرق عشان يكسبه خايف لا يروح منه
لكن بعد الجواز خلاص بقت هى الست بتاعته وبقى هو الأفندى بتاعها
مش محتاجين للبروباجندا الأولانية
لكن يختلط الطرفين ببعض تماما ليكونو مخلوق جديد إسمه الأسرة تصبح هى حتة منه ويصبح هو حتة منها ماحدش يستغنى عن الآخر


معنى رائع ومهم جدا .. شكل الحب الجديد هو الأسرة .. الاتنين كيان واحد وروح واحدة .. معنى جميل 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مامتكم
					
				
فى ظل هموم الحياة ومشاغلها قد ينسى أحدهما أن يفتش عن الحب الساكن فى أعماقه
ولكن يجب أن يعلم أنه موجود


معاني قيمة وكلمات راقية جدا يا مامتكم .. ايه المواهب دي .. لازم تكتبي لنا تاني في الموضوع ده .. وياريت تفضلي معانا ان شاء الله*

----------


## الصعيدي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ديدي
					
				
اخى العزيز الصعيدى 
فى البداية اود ان اشكرك على الموضوع واشيد بردود الجميع بكل منها فكرة جديدة تزيد الموضوع ثراء
اتمنى ان تجد كلماتى مكان بينهم


الأخت الفاضلة ديدي .. أشكرك كل الشكر على مشاركتك القيمة .. وحضورك الدائم






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ديدي
					
				
لكنى اقصد الحب المنطقى الذى يسير فيه القلب جنبا الى جنب مع العقل والمنطق دون ان يجور احداهم على حق الأخر
القلب الذى ينبض ويمدنا بالمشاعر حتى يتنفس بها الحب .. والعقل الذى يرسم المسار السوى لهذ العلاقة ويمدها بمتطلبات الحياة كى تحيا الى الابد يجعل الاطراف دوما متجددة بما ترسمه العقول


كويس جدا .. يبقى ده شكل من أشكال الحب .. العلاقة المنطقية والعقلية والتي لابد منها لمواجهة أعباء الحياة .. مشاركة .. تفاهم .. معنى جميل جدا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ديدي
					
				
فى فترة انقطاعى عن المنتدى كنت قد قرأت موضوع عن الصمت الزوجى وسوف احاول ان الخص النقاط الرئيسية التى جذبتنى بالموضوع


موضوع جميل جدا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ديدي
					
				
كان هناك رأى للازواج .. هناك اتهام موجه للرجل بانه يعزف عن الكلام بمحض ارادته 
ومن رأى انه ليس هناك بشر يستطيع ان يعزف عن الكلام فالحديث من ميزات البشر فمن المؤكد ان هناك خلل يجعل الرجل يعزف عن الكلام
فيرى الرجل انه نادرا ما توجد الزوجة التى تجيد فن الحوار مع زوجها
لكن لم يقف مع نفسه ويسالها لماذا لايجيد لغة الحوار من المؤكد ان هناك خلل اخر







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ديدي
					
				
اما الزوجة فترد بان الزوج يتحدث بطلاقة ومرح مع الاخرين فى حين لاترى منه زوجته الا العبوس







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ديدي
					
				
وكان رأى وتعقيب الطب النفسى ان هناك اسباب كثيرة وراء هذه الظاهرة منها 
1 - الفتور العاطفى بعد فترة من الزواج ويرجع ذلك الى عدم قدرة الطرفين وخاصة الزوجة على تجديد حواراتها وحصرها فى نطاق محدود ومن هنا يشعر الزوج بالملل من الحديث معها ويحاول تجنبه قدر المستطاع.
2 - هناك بعض الازواج يلجأون الى هذا الاسلوب اعتقادا منهم ان هذا الصمت يجعل لهم هيبة عند الزوجات ( الصمت الاختيارى ).
وهذا الصمت سواء اختيارى ام لا فاثاره السلبية تعود على الطرفين بل وتمتد الى الابناء ايضا حيث تنقطع علاقة التواصل بينهم وبين الابناء عندما ينعدم الحوار.


والله انتي أفدتينا جدا يا أخت ديدي بموضوع الصمت الزواجي ده .. وياريت نناقشه بعدين في موضوع مستقل ان شاء الله .. وشكرا جزيلا على مشاركتك القيمة*

----------


## smart_man

* الحب الحب الحب * 
*  يااااااااااه انا متهيألى سمعت الكلمة دية قبل كده  بس يا ترى من مين؟  من مين؟ بعد اذنك سبنى شوية اجمع افكارى*
*يا ربى انا فاكر سمعتها قبل كده.....* 
*يااااااااااه اخيرا افتكرت*
*وهما بيعملوا سبوعى كانوا بيقولوا حب بابا وحب ماما وحب تيتا*
*حبك جننى يا اسمك ايه*
*ويجعله عامر كركر كركر كر   خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## الصعيدي

> إيه في إيه ...بقى توتو وشوشو يطلعوا تفيدة وشعبان كده مرة واحدة هههها
> 
> الاخ الفاضل الاستاذ محمد 
> دائما ما أستمتع بالقراءة لك 
> وكثيرا ما أستفيد منها أيضا
> وربما كان هذا الموضوع بما كتبت فيه وبما شارك الاخرون فيه خير مثال على ما أقول
>    
> 
> تقبل تحياتي
> ملحوظة عذرا على عدم مشاركاتي معكم طوال الفترة الماضية لظروف العمل


*أشكرك يا ولاء جدا على مرورك الكريم .. وإن شاء الله نسعد بمشاركاتك أكتر الفترة الجاية   *

----------


## الصعيدي

> السلام عليكم 
> شكرا للاهتمام 
> اما موضوع الحموات دة  فانا مع رائيك 
> بس الى انا قصدو انه يكون خارج نطاق شقة ؟؟ بمعنى انى مش هخرج من شقة اروح شقة انا عايز اغير جو يعنى اروح اى مكان مفتوح 
> ورنا يقدرنى ولما اجوز اعمل الى بقولو


*آه .. في دي أتفق معاك .. وفعلا التغيير والخروج خارج البيت مطلوب باستمرار .. وربنا يقدرنا كلنا ونعمل اللي بنقوله يا سي وولف .. وشكرا على استمرارك معنا  *

----------


## الصعيدي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة smart_man
					
				
يااااااااااه اخيرا افتكرت
وهما بيعملوا سبوعى كانوا بيقولوا حب بابا وحب ماما وحب تيتا


أهلا سمارت .. نورتنا .. تصدق أنا سمعت عن حب بابا وحب ماما .. بس سمعت انت بقى عن حب العزيز .. حلو ولذيذ .. وللا حب سوسو حب لولو .. كمننة .. وكاتش كادر في الآلولو .. هههههههه






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة smart_man
					
				
حبك جننى يا اسمك ايه


لا سمارت .. سلامتك من الجنان .. محسوبك محمد عبد السلام .. كل يوم تعال*

----------


## [جمال_المصري

والله موضوع جميل 
جمال المصري

----------


## الصعيدي

*



			
				والله موضوع جميل 
جمال المصري
			
		

شكرا لمرورك أخي الكريم .. ويسعدنا مشاركتك معنا دائما .. وأهلا بك في المنتدى*

----------


## الصعيدي

*أخوتي وأخواتي الأفاضل .. انتهى الموضوع .. ولم ينته النقاش بعد
الحقيقة أنا شاكر لحضراتكم جدا تفاعلكم مع الموضوع .. وممتن لكل من قدم لنا نصيحة أو خبرة أو تجربة عملية .. الموضوع ده بيعالج مشكلة خطيرة لإن يمكن زي ما بعض حضراتكم لمس أو شاف فيه حالات طلاق كتير جدا في السنين ومش عايز أقول في الأشهر الأولى للزواج .. مجتمعنا عمره ما كان كده .. سلوكياتنا وأخلاقنا الإسلامية الأصيلة عمرها ما كانت كده .. يبقى فيه خلل .. ومادام فيه خلل يبقى لازم نبدأ نحط إيدنا عليه ونحاول نعالجه .. وده اللي انا حاولت أعمله .. وحضراتكم جميعا ساعدتوني و خليته الموضوع قيمته أكبر بكتير بفضل مشاركاتكم القيمة
واسمحوا لي في نهاية الموضوع أحاول ألخص بعض الاقتراحات العملية والنصائح اللي حضراتكم تفضلتم بيها واعذروووووووني إذا التلخيص ده أخل بمشاركاتكم .. وأنا هاجتهد قدر الإمكان إن ده ما يحصلش إن شاء الله.



أول مشاركة كانت من بسنت وأهدت لنا فيها بعض القواعد الهامة للسعادة الزوجية:
- الاحترام المتبادل بين الزوجين
- الالتزام بألف باء العشرة وآدابها
- اجتماع دوري وليكن أسبوعي
- والحرص على علاقة الحب لازم يكون متبادل بين الطرفين .. مش مسئولية طرف واحد
شكرا يا بسنت



آسيا وضحت نقطة مهمة جدا 
وهي إن  المشاركة في عمل البيت .. غسل الأطباق على سبيل المثال ده من أسباب التقريب والعلاقة الطيبة بين الزوجين .. وطبعا ده بيذكرنا بسلوك الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وإنه كان في مهنة أهله .. يعني كان بيساعد في شغل البيت .. شكرا يا آسيا



نونا جابت الخلاصة 
وقالت إن الحب هو كل الاختيارات المطروحة في التصويت .. والحقيقة إن ده كان رأي 50% تقريبا من المشاركين .. شكرا يانونا



أما سمسمة فعرضت مدخل مختلف للموضوع 
وهو إن بعد الزواج كل واحد بيبدأ يكشف عيوب التانى اللى بتبقى بالنسبة له صاعقة .. ولو كل انسان حاول ان يفهم شريك حياته طبيعته وحاولوا انهم يفهموا بعض كويس ويتوقعوا عيوب ويتوقعوا مميزات اكتر .. يعنى مايكونوش متخييلين انهم هيعيشوا بحياة المسلسلات اللى المخرج بينهيها النهاية اللى هيا .. ومعنى كده إن شكل الحب هيختلف باختلاف المرحلة .. شكرا يا سمسمة



أما سي وولف .. فبرضه اقترح اقتراح عملي جميل 
وهو حسن استغلال يوم الاجازة لتنمية علاقة المودة والرحمة وقضاء يوم خارج البيت كل فترة وليكن أسبوعي من باب التجديد وكسر الملل وتغيير الروتين المنزلي .. شكرا سي وولف



عضو اسمه الصعيدي مالقاش حاجة يقولها فاقتبس كالعادة من إسلام أون لاين الفقرة التالية:
(إن الذي جعل تصور بعض الناس للحياة الزوجية أنها العشق والهيام ، والرومانسية الحالمة بكافة أشكالها وفنونها ، والحصان الأبيض ، والبساط السحري .... الخ ، الذي جعل تصور الناس للحياة الزوجية بهذا الشكل هو الإعلام الغربي والغربي – يعني العربي الذي أصبح في صورة الغربي – ، حيث تتنافس وسائل الإعلام في تصوير أنه لا يمكن للمرأة أن تتحمل زوجا لا تحبه إلى درجة الهيام والعشق ، ولا يمكن أن تبقى ساعة مع زوج لا ( تموت فيه ) كما يقولون ..... وفي المقابل تصور وسائل الإعلام للرجل ، أنه لا يمكن له البقاء مع امرأة لا تجتمع فيها أعلى مواصفات الجمال مع أرقى مواصفات الأدب ، مع غاية مواصفات الأنوثة ، إضافة إلى تملكها لقلب زوجها ، كيف تعيش يا حبيبي مع امرأة لا تعشقها كعشق قيس لليلى ؟؟!! إما أن تملك قلبك حتى الثمالة ، أو النساء غيرها كثير .. انتهى)
مش عارف أشكره على إيه .. عاجز عن شكرك يا صعيدي .. ههههههههه



الباشمهندسة عسولة .. حطت ايدنا على نقاط مهمة جدا في أهمية التربية والتنشئة السليمة لزوجة المستقبل وهي:
- تربية الفتاة على تحمل المسئولية
- الجمع بين شغل البيت والاهتمام بنفسها
- تحمل المسئولية من الصغر
بالإضافة إلى أهمية البداية وتأسيس العلاقة الزوجية على تقوى الله سبحانه وتعالى :
(و غير كدة احيانا وسيلة الارتباط بتكون خطأ يعنى بيكونوا عارفين بعضهم قبل الارتباط و بيمشوا مع بعض و كدة بيغضبوا ربنا فبيكون عقاب من الله بان يبكون زواج غير مبارك) .. شكرا يا عسولة




الأستاذ فاضل :
الحقيقة يا جماعة أنا مش قادر أقرب من مشاركة الأستاذ فاضل .. وخايف أضرب فيها مقص كده وللا كده أبوظها بالتلخيص بتاعي .. وإنما أدعو جميع الزملاء دعوة أخ مخلص أن يقفوا مع هذه المشاركة  وقفة متأنية ونحاول فعلا ناخد منها واجبات عملية للتنفيذ .. والمشاركة موجودة في الصفحة الأولى للموضوع على الرابط التالي:
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...7&page=1&pp=15
 .. جزاك الله كل خير أخي فاضل



الأخت داليا عزت اهدت لنا تجربة عملية قيمة جدا:
مفادها إن الزوجة العاقلة .. وأكيد طبعا الكريمة الأصل هتعتبر إن هى اللى عليها العامل الكبير في دوام السعادة الزوجية :
(لأنها هى عامود البيت مهما كان الراجل بيرجع من شغله تعبان و تهقان و هى عليها انها توفر المناخ الصحى للحب حتى لو كانت هى كمان بتشتغل واجب عليها انه توفر الراحه و السعادة لجوزها)
واقترحت اقتراح عملي جميل وهو تحديد ولو يوم في الأسبوع على الأقل للنقاش .. طرح الأفكار .. التصارح .. نتكلم مع بعض في أي موضوع .. وما فيش مانع نعد لليوم ده مادة للنقاش ..شكرا أخت داليا



مامتكم بقى دخلت دخلة اسكندراني شديدة .. بنموذج واقعي لكثير من الأزواج اليومين
وبخفة دم غير معهودة في العيلة دي   حطت إيدنا على حقيقة مهمة جدا بكلمة شحيبر قبل ما ينتحر .. قصدي قبل ما يموت هههههههههه :
(تعرف والله أول مرة أكتشف إنى كنت طول الفترة اللى فاتت باحبها بس مش عارف أعبر عن الحب ده أو أعيشه ثم يلفظ أنفاسه حتى يلحق بها ليعيشو الحب بس فى مكان تانى أدعو الله أن يكون الجنة) ..
وبعدين في مذكرتها التفسيرية أضافت النقاط الهامة دي:
- الذى يختصر الحب فى هدية أو كلمة بحبك يبقى غلطان لأن إختصار المعنى العظيم ده فى الأمور الظاهرة يفقده أهم مافيه تماما زى اللى بيختصر بر الأم بهدية فى عيد الأم مرة فى السنة ويطلع عينها باقى السنة
- الحب موجود؟ أيوة موجود
طيب ليه مش حاسسين بيه؟
لأننا فاكرينه حاجة تانية مش الحب الحقيقى
- فى فترة ماقبل الزواج مابيكونش حب فعلى بتبقى رغبة وشوق وحنين وقلق وترقب كل واحد بيحاول يظهر مشاعره للتانى بشتى الطرق عشان يكسبه خايف لا يروح منه لكن بعد الجواز خلاص بقت هى الست بتاعته وبقى هو الأفندى بتاعها مش محتاجين للبروباجندا الأولانية
- بعد الزواج يختلط الطرفين ببعض تماما ليكونو مخلوق جديد إسمه الأسرة تصبح هى حتة منه ويصبح هو حتة منها ماحدش يستغنى عن الآخر
- فى ظل هموم الحياة ومشاغلها قد ينسى أحدهما أن يفتش عن الحب الساكن فى أعماقه ولكن يجب أن يعلم أنه موجود .. شكرا يا مامتكم



وبخبرة الزوجة لمدة عشرين (ربنا يديم المعروف والزواج السعيد) الأستاذة نور .. أضافت كلام مجرب:
وهو مبادئ المعتمدة في السعادة الزوجية 
الاحترام - الاهتمام – الرحمة 
والعطاء فتقول  .. لو هي تعبانة يقشرها هو .. الحب عطاء .. النتيجة ان المرة اللي بعدها الزوجة هتعطي بحب وسعة صدر .. طيب لما بنقول ان الحب بتتعدد أشكاله .. يبقى هنا ممكن نقول إن العطاء الدائم .. وبدون انتظار مقابل ده من أهم أشكال الحب
وعن الحب الرومانسي في البدايات تقول :
الحب الجامح اللي كان في أيام الخطوبة ده هيتحول لشكل تاني
المودة - الرحمة - العشرة بالمعروف ..
اما بعد الزواج ومع كبر المسؤوليات والرتابة المسؤول عنها الزوجين بتبرد العاطفة وبتبتدي المشاكل وبيبتدي الخناق والقاء كل واحد على الاخر اللوم بتقصيره وتغيره
بالنسبة لي انا اخترت التصويت لصالح الخيار الثاني فمن خبرتي بقول انه ومنذ ايام الخطوبة على الشريكين ان يشعرا ببعضهما ويكون مبداهما في التعامل قائم على العطاء والتقدير والاحترام .. شكرا مدام نور



أنفال برزانتها المعهودة .. وسعة اطلاع بانت واضحة في مشاركتها تضيف:
-الحب أساسه الانجذاب الجسدي و النفسي و كلاهما مؤقت.. و بذلك تنتهي علاقة الشغف و الهيام بعد مدة من الزواج طالت او قصرت.. و يحل محلها نوع من الاستقرار و هذا يجعل الحب يتحول الى حالة اخرى و هي الاستقرار الذي يمثل احد اعمدة البيت .
-الحب الرومانسي ينتهي بسرعة .. ويتحول إلى شكل أكثر استمرارية وثبات وهو الصداقة
-الاستمتاع بالصحبة يكون في وجود مساحة خاصة مشتركة بين الشريكين تقربهما من بعضهما
- شكل هذه المساحة يختلف و لكنه يبدأ من الاهتمامات المشتركة للزوجين و قيامهما بأنشطة مختلفة معاً
شكرا يا أنفال



الغالية .. والمجربة الحكيمة ماما زوز  .. بخبرتها القيمة تقول:
- أنا اعتبر الحب هو محاولة اسعاد الطرف الثانى دون انتظار اى مقابل منه وبدون استغلال هذا الطرف بالاخذ فقط ...
- عمرى ماسمعت ابى يقول لامى كلمات الحب المعسول التى نسمع عنها حاليا وعندما افترقا لاول مرة عند ذهاب ابى لحرب اليمن حرمت امى على نفسها اى زينة وكانت دائما تبكى لفراقه وقد سالتها عن ذلك ذات مرة فقالت لى الحب الحقيقى الحب اللى يعيش لا يحتاج الى كلام نهائى ...
- لو كل طرف عرف واجباته لعاش الاثنان اجمل ايام عمرهم .. شكرا ماما زوزو



بنت شهريار شاركت مشاركة جميلة جدا
تصف العلاقة الزوجية بقارب مشترك .. الزوجين سويا مسئولين عن وصوله لبر الأمان .. وتوضح طبيعة الفرق في العلاقة بين المراحل الأولى والمراحل التالية في الحياة الزوجية:
- بعد الزواج..بردو بيحاول يرضى زوجتة انما بشكل مختلف..يعنى بيحاولوا سوا وبيفكروا وكل منهم بيقنع الاخر بوجهة نظرة يعنى مش مجرد ارضاء الطرف للطرف الاخر وبس...
- لكنها حياة مشتركة بين اثنين
وقارب لابد ان يصل الى بر السلامة باماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان .. شكرا بنت شهريار



ابن البلد .. جاب م الآخر
وقال إن الحب هو (حاجة تانية خالص .. طب هي إيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟) .. مازلنا في انتظار أقواله .. ياترى انت فين يا مرزووووووووووووووووووووق .. ههههههههه



داريا كمان بتلفت نظرنا لأهمية التأسيس الصحيح:
- يعني لو الاتنين اللي بيتجوزوا دول عايزين يعملوا بيت اسلامي وعيال يشرفوا دينهم وبلدهم ونفسهم يبقى
الموضوع كدة اتحل اوي
- الزوج والزوجة عارفين حقوق بعض وواجبات بعض .....وعشان هدفهم الطيب ومجهودهم ربنا باذن الله حيعينهم ويزرع المحبة في قلوبهم دايما
ثم تهدي لنا قصة واقعية جميلة :
- والله يا صعيدي سمعت مرة قصة واقعية ان شاب صغير كان مع صديق ليه تعدى الستين وكان الشيخ بيدور على هدية لزوجته بمنتهى الدقة وبيحاول يجيب هدية حلوة
استغرب الشاب اوي من ان الشيخ بيعمل كدة رغم سنه
وفي مرة راح وزار الشيخ ولكن الشيخ طلب منه يستناه في الصالون ربع ساعة عشان بيعمل حاجة ضرورية
وطلعت الحاجة دي ورد القرآن اللي متعود يقرأه مع زوجته كل يوم
شكرا داريا



ديدي نقلتنا نقلة مهمة جدا لبعض الجوانب النفسية للموضوع:
- لكنى اقصد الحب المنطقى الذى يسير فيه القلب جنبا الى جنب مع العقل والمنطق دون ان يجور احداهم على حق الأخر .. القلب الذى ينبض ويمدنا بالمشاعر حتى يتنفس بها الحب .. والعقل الذى يرسم المسار السوى لهذ العلاقة ويمدها بمتطلبات الحياة كى تحيا الى الابد يجعل الاطراف دوما متجددة بما ترسمه العقول
وتلخص لنا بعض قراءاتها في موضوع الصمت الزواجي:
الصمت الزواجي:
كان هناك رأى للازواج .. هناك اتهام موجه للرجل بانه يعزف عن الكلام بمحض ارادته 
ومن رأى انه ليس هناك بشر يستطيع ان يعزف عن الكلام فالحديث من ميزات البشر فمن المؤكد ان هناك خلل يجعل الرجل يعزف عن الكلام
فيرى الرجل انه نادرا ما توجد الزوجة التى تجيد فن الحوار مع زوجها
لكن لم يقف مع نفسه ويسالها لماذا لايجيد لغة الحوار من المؤكد ان هناك خلل اخر
اما الزوجة فترد بان الزوج يتحدث بطلاقة ومرح مع الاخرين فى حين لاترى منه زوجته الا العبوس
وكان رأى وتعقيب الطب النفسى ان هناك اسباب كثيرة وراء هذه الظاهرة منها 
1. الفتور العاطفى بعد فترة من الزواج ويرجع ذلك الى عدم قدرة الطرفين وخاصة الزوجة على تجديد حواراتها وحصرها فى نطاق محدود ومن هنا يشعر الزوج بالملل من الحديث معها ويحاول تجنبه قدر المستطاع.
2.  هناك بعض الازواج يلجأون الى هذا الاسلوب اعتقادا منهم ان هذا الصمت يجعل لهم هيبة عند الزوجات 3. الصمت الاختيارى 
وهذا الصمت سواء اختيارى ام لا فاثاره السلبية تعود على الطرفين بل وتمتد الى الابناء ايضا حيث تنقطع علاقة التواصل بينهم وبين الابناء عندما ينعدم الحوار .. شكرا داريا



أرجو يا جماعة ما اكونش نسيت حد .. وما يفوتنيش طبعا أشكر الزملاء الأعزاء احمد ناصر ويراع وولاء نور الدين وجمال المصري وحميع الأعضاء اللي شاركونا بتعليقاتهم الجميلة ونتمنى منهم مشاركة أكبر في المرات القادمة .. وأعتذر عن كل تقصير
وفي نهاية الموضوع أكرر التأكيد على أن التلخيص في هذه المشاركة لا يغني عن قراءة مشاركات الأعضاء المشاركين الكرام .. وأكرر شكري وتقديري لكل من ساهم في إنجاح هذا النقاش .. وكل واحد يدي نفسه برتقانة هدية .. ويبقى يقابلني لو حد قشرها له .. ههههههه .. تحياتي
*

*محمـــد عبـــد الســــلام 

*

----------


## أمة الله

*الأخ محمد* 
*بارك الله فيك و عليك و فى انتظار الموضوع القيم التالى*

----------


## ديدي

اخى العزيز محمد
موضوعك كان اكثر من رائع
واختلاف وجهات النظر والاراء التى لا تفسد للود قضية ابدا
زادته روعة
تحياتى وتقديرى لشخصك الكريم
ولكل الاخوة والاخوات الافاضل
ديدى

----------


## اسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذنا العزيز 
لك جزيل الشكر على موضوعك القيم والذى استفاد منه الجميع ومن كم الخبرات التى طرحت لبناء مستقبل مشرق ان شاء الله بالنسبه للمتزوجين او الى لسه بيفكروا 
ولك تحياتى
ولجميع اعضاء المنتدى الكريم 
وفى انتظار جميل اطلالاتك

----------


## سـلـوى

*استاذى الفاضل محمد*

*جميل جدااااااا و تسلم ايدك على جمع الافكار و الخلاصة و المهم فى كل رد من الاعضاء
بارك الله فيك وجعل فية الافادة و اثقل اله بية ميزان حسناتك
دائما رائع*

*تقبل تحياتى و احترامى و تقديرى الدائم و منتظرين من حضرتك كل ما هو رائع و مفيد*

----------


## sea_wolf

شكرا جدا جدا جدا على المجهود الى انت عملتو اخى الصثعيدى فعلا الف شكرا 
بس هل نقدر ننفذ كل الكلام دة كل الاقتراحات دى  
تعرف لو نقدر   هتبقى الحب فى الزواج زيو فى الخطوبة بالظبط  ويمكن اكتر لانو بيذداد العشرة وتقارب الشخصيين  
شكرا ثانيا وربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا فى التنفيذ

----------


## مامتكم

تلخيص أكتر من رائع وموضوع ثرى جدا لى فقط إضافة بسيطة
سألت يوما جدتى هل كنت تقولين لجدى بحبك وهل كان يقولها لك إحمرت وجنتاها وقالت ياندامة يابنتى وهو كان حد فينا يستجرى على المسخرة بتاعت الأيام دى بلا كلام بلا وكسة
قلت لها إذن كيف كان تعبيركم عن الحب قالت
هل هناك من يقول لنفسه بأحبك . قلت لا . قالت فنحن نفس واحدة لا تحتاج لهذه الكلمات الحب هو أن يعمل كل واحد لإسعاد الآخر ولأجل مصلحته
شفتو الحب أيام زمان قول للزمان إرجع يازمان
خاطرة أخرى
توقفت عند موقف نبى الرحمة صلى الله عليه وسلم عند نزول الوحى وهو يأوى إلى زوجته خديجة رضى الله عنها ويقول دثرينى زملينى هذا هو الحب السكن والثقة لو واحد فى عصرنا ده كان راح لواحد صاحبه ورجع آخر الليل مكلضم تقول له مالك يقولها غورى من وشى الساعة دى مش طايق حد لكن هنا الحب ثقة متبادلة وزوج تسكن إليه وتطمئن فى أحضانه
نفس الأمر عند دخوله على أم سلمة رضى الله عنها مهموما يقول هلك الناس فتشير عليه ويثق بمشورتها هنا تتجلى أرقى معانى الحب مش دلوقتى تقول يمين يقول شمال
من الآخر الحب ثقة وصداقة ومشاعر تختلط فيها الأرواح لتنتج نفسا واحدة كما قالت جدتى نفسى ليست بحاجة لكلمة أحبك
ولكن مع وجود الإعلام اللى شغال على دماغنا بالحب والغرام قول باحبك وخلص نفسك بدال ماتخلص عليك

مامتكم

----------


## بنت شهريار

اخى العزيز محمد
تحياتى اليك..وشكرى على موضوعك الرائع وتجميعك الاروع.
فتلك كانت لفتة طيبة منك وافادة لنا جميعا فى حياتنا المستقبلية
سلمت يداك وتمنياتى لك بحية كريمة طيبة..
تحياتى..

----------


## ابن البلد

> ابن البلد .. جاب م الآخر
> وقال إن الحب هو (حاجة تانية خالص .. طب هي إيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟) .. مازلنا في انتظار أقواله .. ياترى انت فين يا مرزووووووووووووووووووووق .. ههههههههه


أنا هنا يا سلامة  :: 


طبعاا مش هقدر أقولك هي أيه  :: ؟
أنت عايزيني بات بره البيت 
 ::

----------


## sea_wolf

شكر والف شكرا ماما على ما ذكرتية واوضحتيه لنا

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]سيدي الفاضل صعيدي
القصة رائقة واسلوبك كالعادة اروح المرة دي القصة قصير بس الي بين السطور كان اكنر من الي مكتوب على السطور
انا بشبه الخطوبة لثياب الحفلة  يعني الي هيروح حفلة هيبلس اجمل حاجة عنه وخبي كل الوحش عشان ما يبان
الخطوبة نفس الشيء الشباب والبنت  بيبينو احسن محاسنهم والطف المشاعر والكلام بكون عن الشقة والحفلة وفستان الفرح وما حدش فكر منهم يرسم حساتهم الي جاي مع انه كل بامر الله بس هم ممكن يساعدو في بناء حياة مستقرة وحياة واضحة من اولها
وانا حللت الموضوع بالطريقة دي:


هو ما يطلق عليه الفتور العاطفي بين الزوجين. مع مرور الايام والشهور والسنوات ومع ضغوط الحياة. 
وانشغال الزوج بأعماله والزوجة بمسؤوليات البيت والاولاد، تتسرب حالة الفتور بين الزوجين 
وتتغير مشاعرهما. وتختلف تصرفات كل منهما نحو الآخر ويصبح من الصعب الاستمرار في
هذه العلاقة بالشكل الطبيعي وخاصة المرأة التي تمثل العاطفة اهم شيء في حياتها. 
والمنطقي أن مظاهر الفتور لتبدوا اكثر وضوحاً مع استمرار نمط الحياة كما هو ومع فقد حماس 
كل من الطرفين للآخر فقد تركت عملية التعود بصماتها على العلاقة فدخلت في مرحلة من الثبات 
والجمود تشبه النوم العميق وطالما وصل الامر إلى هذا الحد فلابد من تجديد العواطف وكسر الملل
لأن مسببات الفتور العاطفي كثيرة اهمها التعود واستمرار نمطية الحياة وغياب الفعل المؤثر
الذي يحرّك المشاعر والاحاسيس بين الطرفين

مع ان العشرة لازم تقوي الحياة الزوجية مش العكس...............[/grade]

----------


## وائل سليم

عزيزى /ابن جنوب مصر الصعيدى بيك كرم الله وجه حظرتكم الكريم على هذه المواضيع
اسمحلى اقول راى فى موضوعك ليه المشاعر بتتغير او اسلوب تعامل الزوج لزوجته اوالعكس بيختلف عن فترة الخطوبه
واسباب هذا الاختلاف ترجع الى
1- المسؤليات الملقاه على عاتق الزوج
2-اهمال الزوجه لاشياء كثيره بعد الجواز ما بتخدش بالها منها
3-اعباء الحياه اليوميه والضغوط العصبيه التى يتعرض لها الزوجان 
4-التظاهر بعكس الحقيقه اثناء فترة الخطوبه الحكايه دى منتشره جدا
ومش معنى وجود الاسباب دى يعفى الزوج والزوجه من المسؤليه فمن المفروض ان يحاول الزوج تناسى هموم العمل قبل دخول منزله وفى نفس الوقت يجب على الزوجه تحمل هموم زوجها مش تزودها زى ما هو موجود لوحاول الزوجان رمى اعبائهم لمدة يوم واحد ويعيشوا لنفسهم زى ماكانوا مخطوبين
يعنى ياخدوا رست لمدة يوم 
ده ها يمدهم بطاقه اكبر لمواجهة اعباء الحياه بس مين يسمع ومين ينفذ
المخ المصرى اتبرمج على النكد
وسلامى لكم

----------


## الصعيدي

*والله يا أخت فري جزاك الله كل خير .. فكرتينا بأيام زمان .. وسلسلة شوشو وتوتي في بداياتها .. ربنا يكرمك
*



> انا بشبه الخطوبة لثياب الحفلة  يعني الي هيروح حفلة هيبلس اجمل حاجة عنه وخبي كل الوحش عشان ما يبان
> الخطوبة نفس الشيء الشباب والبنت  بيبينو احسن محاسنهم والطف المشاعر والكلام بكون عن الشقة والحفلة وفستان الفرح وما حدش فكر منهم يرسم حساتهم الي جاي مع انه كل بامر الله بس هم ممكن يساعدو في بناء حياة مستقرة وحياة واضحة من اولها


*فعلا .. وكان فيه موضوع اسمه فترة الخطوبة .. ليه وازاي ؟؟ .. ناقشنا فيه ضوابط الفترة عشان تأدي الهدف الصحيح منها .. وهو التعارف التام الواضح بين الطرفين*




> وانا حللت الموضوع بالطريقة دي:
> هو ما يطلق عليه الفتور العاطفي بين الزوجين. مع مرور الايام والشهور والسنوات ومع ضغوط الحياة. 
> وانشغال الزوج بأعماله والزوجة بمسؤوليات البيت والاولاد، تتسرب حالة الفتور بين الزوجين 
> وتتغير مشاعرهما. وتختلف تصرفات كل منهما نحو الآخر ويصبح من الصعب الاستمرار في
> هذه العلاقة بالشكل الطبيعي وخاصة المرأة التي تمثل العاطفة اهم شيء في حياتها. 
> والمنطقي أن مظاهر الفتور لتبدوا اكثر وضوحاً مع استمرار نمط الحياة كما هو ومع فقد حماس 
> كل من الطرفين للآخر فقد تركت عملية التعود بصماتها على العلاقة فدخلت في مرحلة من الثبات 
> والجمود تشبه النوم العميق وطالما وصل الامر إلى هذا الحد فلابد من تجديد العواطف وكسر الملل
> لأن مسببات الفتور العاطفي كثيرة اهمها التعود واستمرار نمطية الحياة وغياب الفعل المؤثر
> الذي يحرّك المشاعر والاحاسيس بين الطرفين


*اسمحيلي ألخص اللي فهمته من كلام حضرتك في النقاط التالية :*
*أسباب الفتور :
1. ضغوط الحياة
2. انشغال الزوج والزوجة بمسئولياتهم
3. فقد حماس كل من الطرفين للآخر
العلاج :
1. تجديد العواطف وكسر الملل للقضاء على حالة النمطية والتعود بين الزوجين*

*كلام جميل ومنطقي فعلا .. وممكن نحاول نوضح الصورة بإن لابد من مزيد من التفاهم والحوار المستمر بين الزوجين عشان يكون فيه دايما لغة حوار مشتركة ونقضي على حالة الصمت الزواجي اللي هي أخطر ما يهدد الحياة الزوجية .. وتقبلي تحياتي أختي الكريمة*

----------


## الصعيدي

> 1- المسؤليات الملقاه على عاتق الزوج
> 2-اهمال الزوجه لاشياء كثيره بعد الجواز ما بتخدش بالها منها
> 3-اعباء الحياه اليوميه والضغوط العصبيه التى يتعرض لها الزوجان 
> 4-التظاهر بعكس الحقيقه اثناء فترة الخطوبه الحكايه دى منتشره جدا





> ومش معنى وجود الاسباب دى يعفى الزوج والزوجه من المسؤليه فمن المفروض ان يحاول الزوج تناسى هموم العمل قبل دخول منزله وفى نفس الوقت يجب على الزوجه تحمل هموم زوجها مش تزودها زى ما هو موجود لوحاول الزوجان رمى اعبائهم لمدة يوم واحد ويعيشوا لنفسهم زى ماكانوا مخطوبين
> يعنى ياخدوا رست لمدة يوم ده ها يمدهم بطاقه اكبر لمواجهة اعباء الحياه


*أهلا بيك أخي الكريم وائل معانا في موضوعنا العائلي .. والحقيقة أنا كان نفسي اكون صعيدي فعلا  .. بس للأسف ده اسمي في المنتدى بس وانما انا اسكندراني .. من بحري وبنحبوووووه .. ههههههه 
الحقيقة النقاط اللي حضرتك ذكرتها في مشاركتك هي نقاط في منتهى الأهمية وبتوضح فعلا الأسباب الحقيقة للفتور بعد الزواج  .. أو الحلول للمشكلة دي في الاقتباس الثاني .. ياريت فعلا الأزواج والزوجات ينتبهوا لهذه النقاط .. أشكرك جدا على مشاركتك اخي الكريم .. وتقبل تحياتي *

----------


## DodiFodi

ههههههههههههههه تسلم تسلم موضوع هايل

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اخى وصديقى العزيز / ابو يحى
ارى أن من أعطوا اصواتهم كانت فى صالح المشاركة والتفانى دون أنتظار مقابل. الحمد لله يبدوا أن توتو وشوشو ليس لهم مكان فى منتدانا والحمد لله . لما اقوم اجرب وأطلب من زوجتى تقشر لى برتقاله أو حتى ليمونه ..

----------


## ميمة اسلام

أسجل اعجابي الشديد أوي بالموضوع 
موضوعك لذيذ قوي وأحلي ما فية التحاور الجميل اللي بتقدمة 
وان شاء الله بكرة لما أفوق وأصحصح كدة كويس من النوم لاني تعبانة أوي واللي تاعبني زيادة الخط اللي مخليني مش عارفة أشترك بموضوع واحد ولا أرد علي أي موضوع 
وربنا يستر اصلا والرد دة يتسجل ماشفتش أوحش من دة خط 
وراجعة لأن الموضوع عجبني أوي ولازم أرد علية 
في أمان الله

----------


## badry_1986

أ.محمد عبد السلام
الاول احب احى حضرتك على طريقه عرضك للقضيه..
ثانيا (اقول رأيى بقى)
انا شايف ان لو الانسان اللى متقدم لواحده عاملها بطبيعه شخصه وهى عملته بطبيعه شخيتها بدون تجاملات او انهم يمتنعوا عن ان يظهروا قدر من الحنان مش موجود فى شخصيتهم من الاساس هتفضل العلاقه بينهم زى ما كانوا مخطوبين خلال السنين الاولى فى الزواج وحتى نهايه العمر
وعلى الاقل كل واحد هيبقى عارف طبيعه التانى من الاول (بالبلدى من وهم على البر)
اما لو كل واحد تجمل بشخصيته قصاد الطرف الاخر اكيد بعد الاخطوبه هيمل من كتر التجامل ده لانه مش طبعه واصبحت مجالات المشاركه بينهم كتير فبيظهر كل انسان على حقيقته والمكشوف يبان والدنيا تتولع ههههههههههههههههه  ويبقو زى ما بيقول قبل الجواز هو يتكلم وهى تسمع وبعد الجواز هى تتكلم وهو يسمع وبعد تلت سنين من الواز هما الاتنين يتكلموا وامه لا اله الا الله تسمع..............
شكرا لموضوع حضرتك
خالص تقديرى واحترامى ....
محمود,,,

----------


## ميمة اسلام

انا بقي رجعت اقول راي 
وانا من راي بدري 
ووجهة نظري ان اهم شيء هو الطبيعية لا مجاملات  بالعكس لو اتعملة بطبيعية كل انسان حيعرف التاني وحيحبة علي طبعة 
لان اللي بيحب حد بيحب كل حاجة فية بحلو ومرة عكس مثلا الاعجاب واعتقد ان زواج كتير بيتم علي الاعجاب والاعجاب بيكون بصفات الانسان الجميلة او اللي بيحول يبينة 
ونبداء ندخل في النفاق والرسم وكل وحد يبين للتاني ان ملاك نزل من السماء وبعد الزواج 
الاقنعة تقع واللي كان بيقولها قبل كدة اهم حاجة التعاون لو شفه بتموت قدامة من التعب برضة لزم تقومي تجيبلي كوبية المية دة طبع الطبع التاني اية ما تقوم تجيب كل حاجة لنفسك هو انا خدمة عندك 
ولا يبقي فية تعاون ويموت الحب مع المشاكل خاصة بعد ما يدخلة في الجد ومشاكل الاولاد والمصاريف وتبقي حياة تعيسة كل وحد راضي بالتاني عشان الاولاد 
الغلط علي الرجل والست اومال لية فية فترة خطوبة عشان هزار وضحك وفسح مع الاسف مبقاش فية حد بيستغلة ان يعرف طبع التاني ويدرس وما فيش انسان كامل وبعد ما يعرف كل وحد التاني انا متاكدة انهم حيخدة القرار السليم هل انهم يرتبطة ولا ان طبعهم غير متوافقة ويسيبة بعض قبل ما يتكون البيت ويتعرض لمشكلة الانفصال 
 وخير مثلا علي الحياة الزوجية السعيدة رسولناالكريم فبرغم اعباء امة لااله الا الله اللي بيتحملة كان لما يدخل بيتة يبتسم ويداعب الاطفال ويتناقش ويتحاور و امهاتنا امهات المسلمين لنا فيهم القدوة الحسنة فرسول الله كان ياخذ بمشوراتهن ويحترمهن 
ولنا في رسول الله القدوة الحسنة 
مش يدخل البيت كل الهم اللي شايفة برة البيت يفرغ فية وهي كمان تزيد همومة بالخناق علي الفاضية والملينة 
وبكدة حيفضلة يحبة بعض طول العمر لان الحب سكن ومودة ورحمة واحترام وعطاء واكتر واكتر زي ما كل الاعضاء الكرام قاله واوضحة 
وكمان اعتقد ان اول مشكلة وصدمة بعد الزواج قبل الزوج يتزين عشان رايح يقبلها يجيب هدايا انشاء الله حتي وردة وكلام زي العسل وهي تبقي زي القمر وكلامها عسل وبعد الجواز انت خلاص بقيتي مراتي وانت خلاص بقيت جوزي اية لزمته بقي نتزين لبعض مع ان المفروض اللي يتم العكس بس حنعمل اية يعني انا مثلا بضيق جدا من الزوجة اللي برة البيت ومع صديقاتها واهلها تهتم انه تجيب اشيك لبس وفي البيت ما يهمهاش حتي تسرح شعرها طب لية مع انها في فترة الخطوبة مش بتهتم بشكلها وبس دة تعمل اي حاجة في الدنيا عشان تبقي ملكة جمال بس حنعمل اية
 يارب نبطل نرسم ونلبس اقنعة 
مع كل شكري وتقدري لمواضيع الهادفة جدا جدا واسلوبها الراقي جدا جدا 
في امان الله

----------


## نسمة فواحة

اخي الصعيدي كتبت الموضوع بطريقة سهلة وشيقة
 ولكن في عصرنا هذا اصبح الكل يسعي وراء المال ربما لان اصبح كل شئ يشتري بالمال ولكن لنحافظ علي الحب يجب ان نبتعد عن الانانية حب الذات فالزوجة العاقلة المحبة الحنونة هي التي يمكنها ان تجعل الحب موجود باستمرار داخل البيت ليس بالكلام ولكن بالفعل

----------


## سنتر2000

كلام جميل

----------


## سابرينا

*الصعيدى / الموضوع جميل وتطرح المشكلة بطريقة سلسه 
لكن لى تعليق على التصويت لا يوجد شئ دون مقابل حتى الحب من يعطى حبا يريد ان يقابله حب من يعطى اهتماما يريد ان يقابله اهتمام فنحن بشر ولسنا ملائكة 

طبعا فى فترة الخطوبة الطرفين بيكونوا فى احسن صورة واجمل اللحظات ثم بع فترة يصبح الزواج به فتور وملل وتبتدى المشاكل مبقاش يحبنى .... مراتى اتغيرت وهكذا 

لكن لى همسة فى اذن الزوجة :- 
بعد الزواج سيدتى هو اصبح عليه عبء اكبر وزادت المسئولية عليه .. هو يريد ان يثبت لك انه كفء لك وانه قادر على تحمل هذه المسئولية 
يريد ان يؤمن لك وله ولاولاد المستقبل عيشة كريمة  وانت بجانبه فلا تكون عبأ زاد عليه لا تحمليه فوق طاقته بالامس لم تكونى معه فكنت اول واهم اهتماماته  لكن اليوم انت بجانبه ومازلت انت اهم اهتماماته لكنك لست اول الاهتمامات يوجد مسئوليات اخرى واعباء فى الحياة يحاول انت يتخطها من اجلك انت لاتنسى هذا واجعليه فى فكرك دائما
من اجلك انت فقط يصنع ما يصنع اعلم انك ستقولين اننى متحاملة عليك لكنى اعلم انك تحتاجين الرومانسية والحب والحب موجود وانت اختلف شكله لكن الرومانسية انت وحدك من تستطيعين انت تخلقى مكانها انت ربة البيت ومحوره انت الاساس بك انت تستطيعى انت تخلقى لحظة حبك وسعادتك لكن فقط اختارى الوقت المناسب .... 

وانت ايها الزوج :- 
كن رحيما بأهل بيتك كن حنونا على زوجتك لا تدع مشاغل الحياة ان تنسيكك زوجتك ومن قبلها نفسك لا تستسلم لمصاعب الحياة فتصبح كالة صماء كل ما عليها هو انت تعمل  ... كن لزوجتك الزوج والاب الصديق والعشيق اجعلها تهرب منك اليك اجعلها تبحث عن الحب داخل بيتك فقط وبين احضانك انت  ولا تجعلها تنظر من نافذت بيتك بحثا عنه لا تجعلها للوحدة فريسة سهلة تكون معها بجسدك لكن روحك مسافرة واعلم انها دائما كطفلة تحب التدليك حتى ولو بكلمةة.*

----------


## loooozaaaa

حلو جدا الموضوع 
بس انا عاوزه اقول حاجه انا اعرف ناس مش كده 
اه العاطفه قلت بس حبه نونو مش كتير بس برضه في حب وخروج ودلع 
ياجماعه احنا مش عاوزين حد يخوفنا خلونا نتجوز ونخلص وياريت الرجاله تتصلح وتغير رئيها ويعاملونا كويس ويبصوا لقدام للمستقبل وككل الستات هتبقى كيييييييييييييييويسه

----------


## bedo_ic

بجد موضوع رهيب جدا وحميل
انا اسعدت به جدا ............. تحياتى لاخى الصعيدى
بيدوووووووووووووووو

----------


## اسكندرانى

*للرفع 
تسلم ايدك اخى الصعيدى 

وتحية لكل من شارك  واستفدنا من  كلماته*

----------

